# Puff 2012 Pipe - Carvers



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's a thread for us to use to discuss carvers for the 2012 pipe. Here's what I propose:

If you have a carver (or company) you'd like me to contact simply mention them in this thread. If you discussed them in a previous 2012 Puff Pipe thread, please restate your interest here so I have all of the carvers in one place. Once we have all of the potential carvers listed I'll contact them and find out the following:

1. Are they interested in/available to do a club pipe in 2012?
2. What price range would they be able to meet? 
3. Is there a minimum number of pipes we would have to guarantee for a certain price per pipe?
4. Is there a limit on the number of pipes they can produce by the end of 2012?
5. Finally, we would need a photo of a similar pipe they have created or a drawing on which to base our final shape/carver vote.

What am I missing here gentleman? What other questions should I ask? What other information will we need to make our final decision?

One last thing...if you nominate a carver and would like to take the lead in contacting that carver that would be great. Just let me know. I'd like to get as many people involved here as we can.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll start the list:

Todd Bannard: Briar, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Roswitha @ Pipes and Pleasures.

This is a link to the S&R Pipes which is her brand. Very nice lady, and a really good carver too. She does almost everything in her store. It's close to me too, so I could help with the process.

S&R Pipes

There are even nicer pipes in the store that aren't pictured here. I could snap some pics next time if interested.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Phil, that's a great contribution. I wasn't even aware of her pipes. There are so many great carvers out there. I'll be interested in seeing what she proposes in a bully/rhody shape. I'll put you down as the contact for her. Thanks again.

Here's the current list:

Todd Bannard: Briar, Sweat & Tears
Roswitha @ Pipes and Pleasures: S&R Pipes


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks John. I called the store after I posted, but she won't be in until tomorrow. I'll call back then.

Should I just post the info I get from her, right here?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> Thanks John. I called the store after I posted, but she won't be in until tomorrow. I'll call back then.
> 
> Should I just post the info I get from her, right here?


Sure, post it right here and then when we have a list of interested carvers and their designs I'll create a new thread for the final shape/carver vote.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just transferring Brinson's idea...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...914-puff-2012-pipe-next-step.html#post3419940


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

How do I share the design? Does a carver usually draw something up? How does this part work? Ive never done something like this before. Could you please PM me so I don't clutter your thread?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

How about our very own Dave McCarter? McCarter Pipes

Edit: I haven't read through all of the posts in the previous threads, so I have no idea where you guys stand on micro-carvers.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> How do I share the design? Does a carver usually draw something up? How does this part work? Ive never done something like this before. Could you please PM me so I don't clutter your thread?


I'll answer here as we are entering new territory and I think you'll not be the only one with this question. I'm assuming the carvers will need to provide either a drawing or a picture of an existing pipe of the design they are offering. Otherwise, I can't see how we can make a decision on which shape/carver to select in our final poll.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the current list:

Todd Bannard: Briar, Sweat & Tears
Roswitha @ Pipes and Pleasures: S&R Pipes
Jan Zeman: Jan Zeman - handcrafted tobacco smoking pipes from New Zealand...http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...914-puff-2012-pipe-next-step.html#post3419940
Dave McCarter: McCarter Pipes


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> How about our very own Dave McCarter? McCarter Pipes
> 
> Edit: I haven't read through all of the posts in the previous threads, so I have no idea where you guys stand on micro-carvers.


I've added Dave to the list. I think we are all open to see what any carver who is interested comes up with and we'll add them to the final vote.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I've added Dave to the list. I think we are all open to see what any carver who is interested comes up with and we'll add them to the final vote.


I came back in to add an edit to my edit! Looks like Dave respectfully declined (in "The Next Step" thread) due to not being able to consistently produce the quantity of pipes Puff will probably need in the bulldog shape.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update Warren. Hopefully, he'll be up for the 2013 pipe!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the current list:

Todd Bannard: Briar, Sweat & Tears
Roswitha @ Pipes and Pleasures: S&R Pipes
Jan Zeman: Jan Zeman - handcrafted tobacco smoking pipes from New Zealand...http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...914-puff-2012-pipe-next-step.html#post3419940


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

I was afraid this project was abandoned. Just wanted to subscribe to this thread to keep updated on progress.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

How about Mark Tinsky. I love the bent bulldog from his catalog shapes.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

No surprise, but Erik Nording. I think he could easily do the volume and at a lower price than most.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Boswell or Randy Wiley.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I came back in to add an edit to my edit! Looks like Dave respectfully declined (in "The Next Step" thread) due to not being able to consistently produce the quantity of pipes Puff will probably need in the bulldog shape.


Thanks to everyone, but, yes, I decline for the 2012 Pipe.
Really, really appreciate the consideration.

I plan to be available for 2013 (and ready with some new ideas as to forms, stains, finishes, ect.!).

Can't wait to see this year's pipe though!
And, since it's thread-appropriate, I'd like to throw Tim West's name into the mix. . .there's no more "American" carver than Tim. Great guy and a very fair businessman as well.
I don't know that Tim has an online gallery. 
I'm happy to contact him on Puff's behalf, to talk things through.

Best, 
Dave


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I've purchased a different pipe with the money going towards this. But if I were voting, I'd say Nording or West.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the current list:

Todd Bannard: Briar, Sweat & Tears
Roswitha @ Pipes and Pleasures: S&R Pipes
Jan Zeman: Jan Zeman - handcrafted tobacco smoking pipes from New Zealand...http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...914-puff-2012-pipe-next-step.html#post3419940
Randy Wiley
Tim West
Eric Nording
Mark Tinsky
JM Boswell


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I spoke with Roswitha today, and she is VERY familiar with Puff!! She said she was honored, but unfortunately had to decline. She's only equipped to do about 30 pipes per year since her husband passed. (he was a carver too). And most of the ones she carves, goes to entrants of her annual pipe smoking contest. She did suggest Randy Wiley though, and I see he's already on the list. Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Nording or Wiley will most likely get my vote now.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

No problem, Phil. Thanks so much for checking it out.

Here's the current list:

Todd Bannard: Briar, Sweat & Tears
Jan Zeman: Jan Zeman - handcrafted tobacco smoking pipes from New Zealand...http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...914-puff-2012-pipe-next-step.html#post3419940
Randy Wiley
Tim West
Eric Nording
Mark Tinsky
JM Boswell

By the way, I'm going to begin to contact the carvers on the list later today or tomorrow. If anyone has any association with one of the listed carvers and wants to contact them, let me know either here or through a PM. Thanks!


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

My vote is:

Wiley(Seems a bit over the price range), West(Tim West Briar Pipe #25 seems to be a good price) or Nording(good prices, would love to see his take on options)


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> I spoke with Roswitha today, and she is VERY familiar with Puff!! She said she was honored, but unfortunately had to decline. She's only equipped to do about 30 pipes per year since her husband passed. (he was a carver too). And most of the ones she carves, goes to entrants of her annual pipe smoking contest. She did suggest Randy Wiley though, and I see he's already on the list. Sorry I couldn't be more help.
> 
> Nording or Wiley will most likely get my vote now.


Sad to hear that, Roswitha's a sweetheart, would've been cool.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> Sad to hear that, Roswitha's a sweetheart, would've been cool.


Agreed!! She's great!


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Just bought a Wiley. Very fine pipe. I would buy another one. Nording would be my second vote.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Update: I have sent a brief email to each of the above carvers to judge their availablilty/interest in the 2012 Puff Club Pipe. I'll update this thread as their responses are received.

EDIT: Does anyone have Randy Wiley's email address? The only one I could find was on pipedia and it bounced. Any help would be appreciated. If no one here has any idea I'll contact Ted at smokingpipes.com and see if he has any info.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I received a very nice reply from Jan Zeman.

_Hello John,

Thank you for considering me for your 2012 club pipe. Unfortunately I wont be able to help as I did reduce my carving considerably due to my worsening asthma so producing large runs is out of the question for me. It is a pity as I would love to carve the pipes for you and I hope you'll find other suitable carver.

Best, Jan_

So, unfortunately, that's one down. I'll keep you updated as I receive the other responses.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, I just heard back from Tim West and he won't have the time to commit to a club pipe this year. He is buried in pipe repairs that he has to complete. He said he would be interested in perhaps next year if his schedule opens up, so stop sending him all those pipes to repair guys!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Incidentally, I sent two emails to the conglomerate that owns Comoy's, Sasieni, Nording and some others. No response period. I was unable to find any email addresses at all for the actual makers, although supposedly somebody has Eric Nording's. (I assume they are subsidiaries or something at this point?)


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Incidentally, I sent two emails to the conglomerate that owns Comoy's, Sasieni, Nording and some others. No response period. I was unable to find any email addresses at all for the actual makers, although supposedly somebody has Eric Nording's. (I assume they are subsidiaries or something at this point?)


Jim,

Thanks for checking on Comoy's, etc. I was able to find an email address for Erik Nording on his personal website and I sent a message to him at that address. I'll let you know when I get a response. Personally, I'd love it if Nording did a Puff pipe. I do not own a Nording and have heard many good things about them and I know Nick (Nachman) loves his pipes and his recommendation carries a lot of weight with me.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just received a reply from Erik Nording. He had some questions which I have done my best to answer. I'll let you know when he replies to my response.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Ooooh, this is getting EXCITING!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I just received a reply from Erik Nording. He had some questions which I have done my best to answer. I'll let you know when he replies to my response.


:rockon:

I'm curious as to the conversation contents, as well as jealous that you got an email from Erik Nording!!!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Eric had a few questions as I only sent a brief introductory email to each carver to see if this was even something they had time for/would consider, etc. Eric said he'd be happy to consider making the pipe but had a few questions (price range, stamping, etc.) I sent him an email today letting him know the answers to his questions. I also let him know that we had contacted the other carvers and gave him a general rundown on our 2010 and 2011 pipes and on how we were thinking of going this year. I'll report back in full when I hear back from him.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's awesome John! I tried to bump u again, for all the great.work you're doing, but I have to share some more love first. LOL!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

No problem Phil, it's my pleasure to do what I can. Just a small give back for all I have received from you fellows on Puff.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just heard back from Mark Tinsky:

_Hi John,

I'd be glad to!

Here's one of my most popular Bulldog shapes. I have photos of other finishes as well. What is the timing of the Club pipe?

Thanx for asking!

MT_

*DIMENSIONS*
HEIGHT 1.75" 
WIDTH 1.85"
LENGTH 5.5"
WEIGHT 45g
BOWL ID .775 Tapered

Here are the photos Mark attached to his message.

*Corel Finishes*










*Tan Blast*










*Pristine Smooth*










UPDATE: Mark sent another photo of a *Dark Sandblast* Finish:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Did he mention prices at all?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

That tan blast is so sexy. This is exciting.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Did he mention prices at all?


He didn't mention prices. I will contact him for that information. Of course, I'm sure it would depend on the finish we selected. I will wait to see what other questions people have on the pipe and then contact Mark and pass on the questions to him. However, here's a link (with price info) to another club pipe he did:

Club Pipes


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Club Pipes


Very nice, I really like the Cabernet and Black & Tan. I'll most likely be in either way - and, of course, the other makers need to get back to us - but I was hoping for the pipes to be in the $150 range.

Oh, and bump for all the work you're doing!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've heard back from Erik Nording. Here is the update. He recently sent a large batch of pipes to his agent in Chicago. Included in this batch of pipes are some shapes he thinks we might like. He will personally be in Chicago on January 23rd and if we decide to select one of these pipes he will stamp the Puff 2012 pipe stampings on the pipes then. His agent would then arrange to have the pipes sold to us via one of his US retailers (he said he works with both smokingpipes.com and pipeandcigars.com.) He said he could meet a price range of $75-100. He will be having his agent in the US contact me and I will pass along the info as I get it.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome news, John. If we go this way, definitely count me in!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Awesome news, John. If we go this way, definitely count me in!


Andrew, I'm counting you "in" no matter what way it goes. Just like me


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I know that he's on the list, but I nominate Erik Nording as well...(and so I can subscribe to the thread)!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Andrew, I'm counting you "in" no matter what way it goes. Just like me


Yeah, I might hem and haw a bit but in the end I'll be buying a pipe no matter what because I don't know when to say "no mas".


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm *definitely* in if we're in the $75-100 range.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just heard back from the Boswells. Unfortunately, they are swamped just trying to keep up with demand for pipes at their store so they won't be able to commit to a club pipe. However, they did give me Randy Wiley's email address, so now I can contact him. So here's where we stand:

Possible Carvers:

Mark Tinsky
Erik Nording

Contacted - Awaiting Response:

Todd Bannard
Randy Wiley

Unavailable:

Roswitha
Jan Zeman
Tim West
JM Boswell

And of course I'm in whoever is selected. I don't think we could go wrong with a pipe from any of those under consideration.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nording is sounding better and better. Great work all!!


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

What shapes are we considering for the 2012 pipe or are we just waiting to see what the carvers have available?


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I have to say I really like the Tinsky images posted earlier, but if the samples are anything like the shape of these Nordings, I am not sure which I would prefer.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Briars&Havanas said:


> What shapes are we considering for the 2012 pipe or are we just waiting to see what the carvers have available?


We took a poll on the shape and bulldog or rhodesian was the winner.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Briars&Havanas said:


> What shapes are we considering for the 2012 pipe or are we just waiting to see what the carvers have available?


Zulu! Uh..no, it was actually:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/300487-puff-2012-pipe-shape-vote-here.html


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, looks like it would be hard to go wrong with either Nording or Tinsky based on those photos!


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey sorry, I didn't realize there was a vote. Lol. Newbie mistake. I've actually been wanting a bent bulldog shaped pipe so this is a perfect opertunity to get one. I actually really like that second Nording with the smooth finish and dark stain.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

The more I look at the Nordings, the more I absolutely love them. Given the time constraints with Eric (Jan 23rd), how long do we wait on the other carvers?



freestoke said:


> Zulu!


:whoo:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Briars&Havanas said:


> I actually really like that second Nording with the smooth finish and dark stain.


Me too! That would suit me just dandy!! :tu


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Me too! That would suit me just dandy!! :tu


I really like the finish and band on that one, and would like to see the military style mount that the 3rd one appears to have.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Given the time constraints with Eric (Jan 23rd), how long do we wait on the other carvers?
> :whoo:


This is something that is concerning me as well. I suppose we could always take a poll by then to choose the carver, but the only thing that worries me is the fact that it would give members very little time to commit to purchase the pipe as we'd have to give Erik the number of pipes by the 23rd. I could always contact Erik and see if he has any plans to come to the US later this year (perhaps for one of the pipe shows) and then we could set something up for later in the year. On another point, while Erik said he could make the $75-100 price point, I don't know specifically what finishes he has to offer in the US at the present time for that price point. I've been waiting to hear from his agent in the US who has the pipes so that we can get a better idea of what's available. However, we've got all year to work something out, so I think we can probably work with Erik on setting up something for this year if that is the choice of the majority of members. I have a feeling that it isn't a question of take this batch of pipes on the 23rd or nothing for the year. Once his agent contacts me I'll get the answers to these questions and let you all know.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

The second one should come in at about the $75 price point. I have a similar one and it is my best smoker, better than a Sav I have that cost twice as much. The same shape is available in a lighter finish (no visible fills,to my eye at least) at around $100.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Nick. It would be great if we could get those finishes. I hope he has some available or can make us some for later delivery. Personally, I'd rather wait a few months and get a non-rusticated finish if that was an option.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks for the info, Nick. It would be great if we could get those finishes. I hope he has some available or can make us some for later delivery. Personally, I'd rather wait a few months and get a non-rusticated finish if that was an option.


Those are non-rusticated finishes. The rusticated in the shape I was referring to runs about $55. Nordings are so much less expensive than other pipes of teh same quality that the prices are hard to believe.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd be interested to hear what Eric has to say.

Heck, for $100 or under right now we can do a "winter" pipe and then have another carver do a "fall" pipe at a higher price point!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Those are non-rusticated finishes. The rusticated in the shape I was referring to runs about $55. Nordings are so much less expensive than other pipes of teh same quality that the prices are hard to believe.


Hard to beat, that's for sure. Right now, I'm not sure that I wouldn't prefer the first Nording! Gorgeous!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I haven't been on much lately but do check in from time to time to keep up with the progress on the Puff 2012 pipe. I do still intend to get one when it's finalized but I just wanted to put in a plug for Mark Tinsky's pipes. I have two of his pipes, both with the dark coral finish. One is a paneled apple, which I don't think he makes anymore, and the other is a bulldog. I have to say that out of my 50+ pipes they are the two I enjoy smoking the most. The finish is gorgeous, they always stay cool to the touch and the draw is open and effortless. Granted, the price would be higher than Nording but I can't imagine anyone would regret the purchase once they smoke one. Anyway, that's my two cents worth.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I like the Nordings pictured... And I am all for the Price range of 75-100. I'd also like the smooth finish.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

At the prices that Nording is going for, I'd be in, especially if the puff pipe has a diamond shank. The bulldog/rhodesian shape just looks better to me with a diamond shank. Not sure if I can justify more than $100, though.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

New carver idea: Sebastien Beau. Per the smokingipes website, which seems to carry him exclusively:

_Sebastien Beo pipes are made in St. Claude, France, by Sebastien Beau. The young pipe maker is also the owner of Genod pipes, which is one of the oldest factories that make briar pipes in the world, having opened in 1865. Reproducing classic French shapes, which usually have small bowls (somewhere along the lines of Dunhill groups 1-3), extra attention and engineering made this line come into being in 2011. The shapes are fantastic and priced extremely reasonably for the quality of the end product. Out of hundreds of pieces - smooth and sandblasted - inspected, not a single one has any fills. All of the pipes are made by Sebastien, who also opens his one-man factory to customers and guests wanting to see something that put St. Claude on the map. France was where most briar bowls were made, for the likes of Dunhill and other companies, as well as it was a chief exporter of briar, well into the 20th century.

The differences between some classic French designs and Sebastien Beo pipes were introduced after Sykes Wilford mentioned that he wanted to sell great French-made pipes that had a larger airway in the shank (4mm), chamfered tenons, and more open [V-groove] stem slots. The craftsmanship is wonderful on these pieces, and the briar is extremely clean. Keeping all pieces traditional, the bowls are either smooth or sandblasted, with modified pre-form vulcanite mouthpieces. No pre-carb or varnish is applied; only stain, wax, and the continuation of French tradition._

These supposedly smoke well and the price is well in-line ($75-100) with what some here are looking to spend. Here's an idea of some of his designs:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting on the 4mm airway. And what's a chamfered tenon, not to speak of a V-groove stem slot? :dunno: Sounds great though! (I notice of couple of them seem to have Dunhill-esque fat stems, although it might only be the camera angle. I could stand just about anything in a Puff 2012 pipe but that.)


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Interesting on the 4mm airway. And what's a chamfered tenon, not to speak of a V-groove stem slot? :dunno: Sounds great though! (I notice of couple of them seem to have Dunhill-esque fat stems, although it might only be the camera angle. I could stand just about anything in a Puff 2012 pipe but that.)


Agreed. Looks like a budget pipe, which is fine, if that's what you're after. I don't think that's what we want in a Puff pipe though. Just my thoughts.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

My curiosity was piqued after reading a few notes from Greg Pease, who essentially said they were under-appreciated, great smokers.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> My curiosity was piqued after reading a few notes from Greg Pease, who essentially said they were under-appreciated, great smokers.


Hmm...given the choice between a great smoking Puffpipe or a somewhat prettier one, which do we choose?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Hmm...given the choice between a great smoking Puffpipe or a somewhat prettier one, which do we choose?


Jim, I know it's not your intent, but you make it seem as if the prettier pipe won't also be a great smoker. And with the carvers we have nominated, I reckon they'd all be great smokers.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Jim, I know it's not your intent, but you make it seem as if the prettier pipe won't also be a great smoker. And with the carvers we have nominated, I reckon they'd all be great smokers.


Guilty as charged! The ol' False Alternative, the meat and drink of political rhetoric.  Still, that 4mm airway and the mysterious chamfered tenon! Huzzah!! :spy: (I'm an easy sell, huh?)


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Jim, I know it's not your intent, but you make it seem as if the prettier pipe won't also be a great smoker. And with the carvers we have nominated, I reckon they'd all be great smokers.


Absolutely, I agree 100%.

My thinking by posting this was A) It's Greg Pease approved, B) Sebastien makes some very interesting bulldog/rhodesian designs, and C) what could it hurt in contacting him to see what he could provide? If the quality of the pipes pictured isn't appealing to everyone, that doesn't mean he isn't capable of doing something nicer.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

One thing that gives me pause about Sebastien Beo pipes is that they are very much in the French tradition which usually means small bowls.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I just dont see anything particularly stunning with the Beo's, other than a paneled bulldog. 

Speaking of Nordings, isn't today the 23rd?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jader said:


> I just dont see anything particularly stunning with the Beo's, other than a paneled bulldog.


Even that's rather plain. Very ordinary looking pipes indeed and I doubt if they smoke THAT well. :spy: Nording or Tinsky at this point.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Even that's rather plain. Very ordinary looking pipes indeed and I doubt if they smoke THAT well. :spy: Nording or Tinsky at this point.


Agreed 100%. I would rather have a puff pipe where I am excited by the carver and their designs.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Color me strange, but I actually prefer the look of the Beo's! Perhaps a non-rusticated finish and a few metal fittings could be arranged for those who want something a little more flashy.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe Nick hit it on the head...small bowls. I think that's what makes the stems look so big. Aesthetically, that seems to be my problem with the Beo's, i.e., the stems seem ever so slightly out of proportion.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

As long as there is interest from Nording and/or Tinsky, I would think the key is to start narrowing the field. I do like the look of the Beo pipes, but I would not add anyone new at this point unless those two options don't seem to be panning out.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

It was just a suggestion, you jackals!

:lol:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a quick update. I still haven't heard from Erik's agent. I'm not sure if Erik's trip to the US was delayed. I will report back when I hear anything.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Still no word from Erik. I sent another message this morning. I'll let you all know when I hear anything.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Good news fellows!

I just received an email from Erik's agent in the US. As we all suspected, Erik must have been busy with his US visit, or at least I expect that was the reason for the delay. Anyway, I will now contact Erik's agent and see what they can really do for the club pipe. 

Thanks for your patience. It's still early in the year, however, so time is still on our side. 

I'll report back as soon as I have more information.


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey, another noob question, was there a 2011 pipe? If so are they still available, I'd be interested in getting one. Thanks.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Chris,

You can still get the 2011 pipe here:

http://altinokpipe.com/

Go to Altinok's homepage, then to his Pipes page and then scroll down to the bottom. The link to the Puff 2011 page is on the bottom right.

The 2010 pipe (by Johs) is no longer available.


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> Chris,
> 
> You can still get the 2011 pipe here:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bro!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I just had a nice conversation with Josh at Arango Cigar Co. (Erik Nording's US distributor). Unfortunately, it will not be possible to have a club pipe in a specific shape (such as a bulldog or rhodesian) produced by Erik's company. As I understand it, due to his shipping and business model, Erik is unable to ship a small number of pipes to his distributor, for example 20 bulldogs for a Puff pipe. He only ships his traditionally shaped pipes in large batches and in sets of six different shapes. So to purchase them from Arango we would need to purchase groups of six pipes in six different shapes, which of course is not what we have decided to do (at least up to this point.) Josh couldn't have been any nicer and I really appreciate his attitude and the time he took to explain things to me. I could tell if it was up to him he would have liked to help us out.

So here's where we are folks. Of course we could choose one of Mark's bully/rhody shapes and go from there. Or we could rethink the entire process. It's only late Feb, so we've got plenty of time. Let me know what you think. I love Mark's work and style, so that's where my vote would have been in any case, but I can see there was great support for Erik so I'm not sure how we should proceed. I also realize a less expensive price point than Mark's would be good for many members, and that's important. I'm just not sure where to go from here to find a carver who can get that done as Mark's prices (particularly on some of his less expensive finishes) is pretty low as far as most handmades go.

Let's hear what you think, gentlemen.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm all for proceeding on the Tinsky front!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

i am interested in this but the end price will be the deciding factor.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think a Tinsky pipe would cost between $160 and $300 depending on the finish.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This is from his club pipe page:

Club Pipes

so I think you are on the mark.

I'll write to Mark and get specifics as it's now come to that point. I know price will be a factor for many.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I say we talk to Tinsky further.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Its a shame because I was in favor of a Nording priced pipe. If I am paying that much, the I would prefer to pick a pipe and shape that I want. Maybe I will look at last years meer.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just heard back from Mark. The lowest price option would be to have all the pipes have a blast finish. He could do a blast finish with a stem insert for $185 (and I would assume a few bucks less without a stem insert.) So that's where we stand with Mark. Anyway, let's keep this thread going and see what folks have to say.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I just heard back from Mark. The lowest price option would be to have all the pipes have a blast finish. He could do a blast finish with a stem insert for $185 (and I would assume a few bucks less without a stem insert.) So that's where we stand with Mark. Anyway, let's keep this thread going and see what folks have to say.


If I was going to go Tinsky rusticated, I would want it to be the Black & Tan partial.

I could maybe be talked into the Blast (read: bribed :lol: - joking!), but I have zero interest in the other rusticated pipes on his club page.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I didn't like the Black & Tan nearly as much as the Naked Coral. I bet that Naked Coral darkens the way a Nording Signature does.

G


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Coral is a nice finish, but Mark said that creating the coral finish entails a very physically demanding process so he can't commit to doing a large number of corals for us.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

I am on a shaving related forum with a pipe forum on it and tinsky is doing out LE pipe this year.. Looks great, although I have never smoked one of his pipes it appears his work is amazing.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I like either of the Tinsky blast finish examples from earlier in the thread and am okay with the $185 price point.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

An MM Country Gentlemen with an engraved band and a Forever stem from Walker Briar Works is looking better all the time. :lol:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I have to admit I haven't been following this thread very closely the past few months, but what about contacting Peterson, Savinelli, Stanwell... etc. I would think that would drop the price a bit, though I suppose it would make the pipe less unique. It just seems that $185 is going to price out a lot of people.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*OK, I have been "quiet" on Puff for a few months now...so, please forgive me if this comes across as "harsh"...something I try not to do...but:*

I thought that we were trying to stay under $100? I may have missed something or be confused...very possible!

Anything over $100, will put me out for this year...for sure. Life, the rising costs of fuel and groceries/commodities is killing me!

We are two months into 2012. This is my first time to participate in the Puff Annual Pipe (as I am still new to pipes), but I thought that we would be well beyond where we are today...on this thing...having them already ordered and possibly already in our hands...as it seems was the case in the previous years?

Again, I don't mean to step on ANY toes, I am behind in the process _maybe_...or _I missed something_. However, where are we on this project...and is there anything that I could do to assist?

BTW, I know it was merely a joke...but I'd have to agree with Jim (Freestoke) up there! :cowboyic9:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> Coral is a nice finish, but Mark said that creating the coral finish entails a very physically demanding process so he can't commit to doing a large number of corals for us.


Gotcha. Well, I'm good with a blast finish and $185 also.

RD


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

quo155 said:


> We are two months into 2012. This is my first time to participate in the Puff Annual Pipe (as I am still new to pipes), but I thought that we would be well beyond where we are today...on this thing...having them already ordered and possibly already in our hands...as it seems was the case in the previous years?


Well, I thought there was a pretty good consensus that we all wanted to wait and hear what E. Nording had to say, so that slowed it down a bit. The information came back that he wasn't going to work out, which is too bad. Had we known that in January, we would probably be further along. But I think it made sense to wait and hear what he had to offer.

RD


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

There is always the Beo option that was brought up earlier.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

What has the price point been on pipes in years past?


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

BrewShooter said:


> What has the price point been on pipes in years past?


I think last year it was $145.

RD


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

quo155 said:


> *OK, I have been "quiet" on Puff for a few months now...so, please forgive me if this comes across as "harsh"...something I try not to do...but:*
> 
> I thought that we were trying to stay under $100? I may have missed something or be confused...very possible!
> 
> ...


I think RD pretty much covered where we are to this point. I'm not sure if Sav, Peterson, et all will do the quantity we desire, but they could certainly be contacted.
As for the time frame, I thought most people were happy to let things play out as we still have 10 months left in 2012, but if I misinterpreted the consensus I apologize.

I've been trying to kind of facilitate things here, but I'd be happy to step aside if you'd be willing to take things over. Time has been hard to find lately, but I didn't want to step out of the process with no one there to take it over. If you'd be willing to do so that would be great. If you don't want to do so and anyone else is willing, please speak up. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> I've been trying to kind of facilitate things here, but I'd be happy to step aside if you'd be willing to take things over.


I imagine it being quite difficult trying to manage something like this, and I don't see it as a small task. I'm in no race to add another pipe to my collection. My preference is that we take the time to have a quality unique pipe made as our club pipe, rather than stamping "PUFF!" on the side of a Peterson 87...I already have enough Peterson 87s, and 120s, and 72s. That being said, if the club all wanted Peterson 87s, I'd get another one.

Anyway, I think you are doing a great job John, and probably have the best handle at this point. If it takes us a little bit to close this up, I think we have the time.
RD


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Agreed, let's get a pipe that we all can be happy with! The Nording thing was odd, because it kind of turned out that, while we were told a custom pipe would work, that wasn't really the case, but we are all now a little wiser for the experience.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, RD. I'm certainly willing to do whatever I can to help the process along, but I also welcome anyone else stepping in if they have the time and want to become involved and take over the role I've been playing.

As for the matter at hand, we knew we were kind of going in a different direction this year in how we were deciding on the pipe, etc, but it's still early so we can always go back and start completely over if we want to or if comes to that. As for price, I fear the problem is going to be finding something custom enough to be considered a "club pipe", and yet in the under $100 range. We were lucky with Johs the first year, but he is a notoriously fast carver (check out the video of him shaping a pipe in 60 seconds on YT) and even he had to submit some pipes with minor surface flaws to deliver the goods for the price point we wanted. As far as using a Peterson or Sav as a club pipe, unless we can get them to at least come up with a special finish we're really just talking about a special stamp on the pipe (which is essentially what we would have been getting from Erik for that price point.) I'm not against that, but it just occurred to me that we could just order 20 Peterson Aran 999's (or whatever was choosen) and then get a custom stamp made and stamp the pipes ourselves and end up with the same thing. Again, as I've said from the beginning, I'm just trying to facilitate what you all want and I'm totally open to whatever the majority decides to do.



BrewShooter said:


> The Nording thing was odd, because it kind of turned out that, while we were told a custom pipe would work, that wasn't really the case, but we are all now a little wiser for the experience.


I have to say, I found the entire episode a bit confusing myself. I did send a detailed letter to Erik on what we were looking for and it seemed from his response that it wouldn't be a problem to get a group of the same shapes with a special stamp, so I was surprised when I talked to the distributor they said that they couldn't do that. But perhaps it was just a miscommunication that wasn't helped by the language differences. Anyway, Erik's company sells thousands of pipes a year so I can certainly understand him having a limited ability to do a custom run of 15 - 30 pipes, particularly at a sub $100 price. I fear this may be the case with the other big boys in the industry (Peterson, etc.) but I hope I'm wrong. As those of you who know me know, I love Petes and would like nothing more than a custom Puff Pete.

Also, I received a PM from Brian (BigDaddyChester) who knows of a carver who does good work and might be able to meet our price point for a custom pipe. He knows the details best, so I'll have him post here. And if anyone else has any carvers they think could do $100 or less and are available, please post and let us know.



BrewShooter said:


> There is always the Beo option that was brought up earlier.


Yes, we could certainly pursue that. I'll send an email and report back.

One last note... if we don't select Mark Tinsky for the club pipe I just want to say he has been amazingly friendly and responsive in all my dealings with him on the Puff pipe, so I highly recommend anyone thinking of getting one of his pipes to contact him and take the plunge. His work speaks for itself, but I must say I have been impressed with his customer service.

I do understand that $180 would price a lot of the members out (it's in the high end range for me too) and I hope we can find a good solution that meets the most member's needs. Let's just keep that Puff pipeside goodwill going and work together and I'm sure it will come out great.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

It's only February. Pace seems fine to me. Not a very 
easy task to find a club under 100 ben's if that's still the 
unofficial goal.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

John,

Thanks so much for your effort in what you have been doing. I trust John completely and he is the right person for this. Now yes some of you will not get the shape you want or the price point. If you dont like it wait until next year. It really is that simple. We have plenty of time to choose a carver. 15-30 pipes isnt a lot of buying power so I dont see getting a deal just hopefully we can find a carver who can make something unique for us.

As for a custom Pete WOOHOO! I have heard that do custom orders so maybe a unique color?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I may be in the minority here, but I couldn't be more excited than to have a Tinsky club pipe. His bulldog shaping is unique enough that it still seems custom, his work is incredible and the price seems fair for the quality I would expect from him.

Maybe we need to gauge somehow how many people are happy with this direction and how many the price point is a dealbreaker for.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

John, you're doing us all a service and I appreciate the effort you've put in. Obviously while we were waiting on Erik the process slowed down a bit but that's nobody's fault because he's understandably busy, too.

And honestly, the longer we wait the more time people have to stuff money aside. I can see that as a benefit - if you're able to squirrel away $250 over a few months and we decide on a club pipe that ends up being cheaper...

Anyway, just throwing this out there although I don't think it's high priority right now - if, for whatever reason, we ended up deciding to go the stock Peterson route, I'll be more than happy to negotiate a bulk deal straight from the source through the shop I work at. I know it could be done to a point that would make everyone very happy.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

By all means...*John*, you are doing great...I know it is a lot to handle and I feel that you will be rewarded for all of the hard work...in time! I meant no "ill feelings" towards you...or _anyone_ for that matter! I thought I had made that clear in my previous post...and that I didn't, so I am truly sorry! In fact, I believe...way back when this all started, I offered..._and it still stands_...to pay for a portion of your pipe for your hard work and organization throughout this process! Also, _due to this being a lot of work_, that's the only reason I asked if there was anything I could do...to _help/assist_...NOT to take over! That was not, is not, and won't be my intentions...you are doing a GREAT JOB!!!

With that, I missed the part about waiting on Erik Nording..._makes perfect sense to me that we'd wait to hear back_, we did, and it feel through. I never caught that part due to my on and off absence of late..._my fault!_ It's a shame he didn't work out...but there are many others (pipe makers)!

I am in no rush as well (maybe a little excited!), I just thought I had missed something that had caused a delay...I see that I did, and I now know why we are at the place we are today! Works for me...

On price, if everyone (as a group) settles on a different price point than I can afford...then so be it...I have pipes! However, I can't personally do any more than $100ish/a few dollars this year...however I will still honor what I posted months ago for you John...as you deserve it!

_Alas_...thanks *Gabriel* for your help as well and for answering one of my concerns/questions...as well as everyone else!

~ *Carry on! Ignore me! I just needed to catch up on where we are!* ~


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Tommy,

No offense was taken! I'm sorry if it seemed that way. It's so hard to be sure that your feelings/tone come across in these posts. It's great to have you back posting and involved in the process. I'd appreciate any help or input you'd like to give. The only reason I mentioned that I'd be willing to pass the torch to you or anyone else who wants to take things over is I feel bad that my move from OK to OR last Nov/Dec delayed the process for about 6 weeks and as I've set up housekeeping I've wished I could have been more active on the forums but there has just been a million things to do as we've settled in. So I appreciate your offer to help and think it would be great if we could distribute the work around to as many brothers as possible that way it will truly be a Puff brother pipe 2012!

As for the Nording situation, I think that delay was probably unavoidable but worth it as everyone really seemed to like the idea of a Nording pipe and the price would have been great. It's a bummer it didin't work out, but I'm sure we'll find a good alternative. 

So anyway, you are now officially co-chair of the Puff Pipe 2012 whether you like it or not.  Let's bring this puppy to fruition together.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> John, you're doing us all a service and I appreciate the effort you've put in. Obviously while we were waiting on Erik the process slowed down a bit but that's nobody's fault because he's understandably busy, too.
> 
> And honestly, the longer we wait the more time people have to stuff money aside. I can see that as a benefit - if you're able to squirrel away $250 over a few months and we decide on a club pipe that ends up being cheaper...
> 
> Anyway, just throwing this out there although I don't think it's high priority right now - if, for whatever reason, we ended up deciding to go the stock Peterson route, I'll be more than happy to negotiate a bulk deal straight from the source through the shop I work at. I know it could be done to a point that would make everyone very happy.


You make some great points, Andrew. And thanks for the offer on helping with the Pete. Would your source know who to contact about the possibility of getting a custom pipe from Peterson?


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i could get behind a custom pete


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

johnb said:


> i could get behind a custom pete


I could too IF we didn't go with the "System" pipes. Or a filter pipe.

You're doing some awful dirty work here, John, and don't think we don't appreciate it!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> You make some great points, Andrew. And thanks for the offer on helping with the Pete. Would your source know who to contact about the possibility of getting a custom pipe from Peterson?


I'll see if I can't place a call to Ashton tomorrow.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

szyzk said:


> I'll see if I can't place a call to Ashton tomorrow.


Ooh! I don't have an Ashton yet!

RD


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I could too IF we didn't go with the "System" pipes. Or a filter pipe.
> 
> You're doing some awful dirty work here, John, and don't think we don't appreciate it!


haha  you're welcome.. I, like most will stand behind whatever the majority decides. I am also in no huge rush to push this pipe through, the longer it takes the more likely the wife will let me buy it lol


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> Ooh! I don't have an Ashton yet!
> 
> RD


Oops, Ashton is the distributor for Pete in the US!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Not to interrupt everyone patting each other on the back, but here's my two cents. And bear in mind that I have no stake in this. I've got an absurd number of pipes already. 

If you guys want a briar bulldog at or under $100, just go with Johs. It'll be a handmade pipe, which you're not going to get from Peterson -- and you can't afford a Sav handmade at that price. The only misstep we made with the 2010 Johs pipe was pairing a sandblast with a light natural finish. If we had instead gone with a standard reddish brown or darker, the sandblast would have made the very minor aesthetic flaws disappear. He can make a mean bulldog either sandblasted or rusticated.

Or, if enough guys want to go over $150, get a Tinskey. That looks like an attractive option too.

No matter what, some people are going to be left out in the cold. Either they don't like the shape, carver, finish, price point etc. If you asked a whole office of people to choose a color to paint the walls, they'd comprise on beige and no one would be happy. Point being, it's ultimately better choose and stick with it. We've done two very different pipes, and people were pleased enough to keep the order number in the 20s and 30s. That's got to be more people than those who sat it out for whatever reason.

At this point, when everyone has had their say many times over, it's best just to present everyone with a done deal and ask if they're in or out. "Here's the carver, here's the price, it'll look kind of like this picture, you can have it in any option as long as it's a black sandblast. You in or out?"

You'll have more orders than you'd expect.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Some good points made by the often rough, but often right, drastic_quench. At some point, a decision will need to be made and it's certainly not going to please everyone. I'm definitely more interested in something handmade to order. I love Peterson, but if all we're going to do is take a standard pipe and just stamp it, that doesn't really seem that unique to me. However, if that's the way the majority goes, so be it. I'm also not going to whine about it. I, you, we can all exercise our right in the end to purchase or not.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Drastic, thanks for the input. I know you've been a bit dubious of the 2012 process from the beginning, and it's always good to get another, contrasting point of view on things. I agree that at some point we'll just have to take a vote and winner take all then folks will have to buy or not. What other way would there be to do it in the end? I've always assumed that's where we were heading but that we were still in the stage of finding out what our options would be for the final vote.

Unfortunately, most of the carvers (Boswell, Tim West, et al) that were initially proposed were unavailable or not interested which left us basically with Mark Tinsky and Nording after the first round of suggestions for a carver. As the vast majority of the sympathy seemed to lie with Nording, I felt it was worth it to wait to see what (if anything) he could offer. When that didn't work out we were left with Mark, who to this point is the only carver who has actually said they'd do the job and for what price, lol! 

Perhaps this is where I should "take control"in Drastic fashion and post a poll with the Tinsky, take it or leave it, but that's not my style. It's reaching the point where I'm close to that though, or to bowing out and letting another with a firmer hand take over (if that's what folks want.) I'm an easygoing peace and love kind of guy and don't like tension, man! :grouphug: :hippie:

Anyway, if folks want to go with another Johs we could do that of course. I'll contact him and see what he thinks and might be able to offer. After all, he's been through this once for us and I'm sure would have ideas on finish, etc. 

So as far as I see it here is where we stand.

Andrew will check with Peterson, I'll check with Johs and Beo, and BigDaddyChester will be checking with his carver. If anyone likes the idea of a Sav speak up and volunteer to check with them. If anyone has any other carvers in mind and is willing to contact them let us know.

Why don't we set a date of March 15th for the final vote? That should give the makers time to get back to us.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't have Johs' direct contact info so I contacted Ted S. from smokingpipes.com and he's going to contact Johs and let him know we'd like to talk to him. Ted is giving him my information so he can contact me. I'll let you know when I hear from him.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> So as far as I see it here is where we stand.
> 
> Andrew will check with Peterson, I'll check with Johs and Beo, and BigDaddyChester will be checking with his carver. If anyone likes the idea of a Sav speak up and volunteer to check with them. If anyone has any other carvers in mind and is willing to contact them let us know.
> 
> Why don't we set a date of March 15th for the final vote? That should give the makers time to get back to us.


That all sounds perfectly reasonable.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Gaden Pibemagerie - Doris & Mogens Johansen -Møllevej 1d, Ravenhøj 9900 Frederikshavn Denmark Tel.: 9848 4900 E-mail: [email protected]

His contact info is public/on the web.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Just to let everyone know, I've sent an email out to a gentleman that I have bought several pipes from. I believe I have mentioned him in some other posts before. His name is Tom Leedy from Clayton, Ohio. I have several of his pipes including 2 that are "matching" pipes that I asked him to make for me last summer. I kept one and gave the other to my brother as a gift after his son was born. Tom has sold his pipes on Ebay, Etsy, and from his WEBSITE . I hope to hear back from him soon and when I do, I'll be sure to pass along the information to John and everyone else.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Does he make bulldogs/rhodesians? (Or ZULUS!? :mrgreen


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Gaden Pibemagerie - Doris & Mogens Johansen -Møllevej 1d, Ravenhøj 9900 Frederikshavn Denmark Tel.: 9848 4900 E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> His contact info is public/on the web.


Thanks Drastic. I couldn't find it so I contacted Ted. I'll send Johs an email directly.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

freestoke said:


> (Or ZULUS!? :mrgreen


You get an A++ for persistence, I'll give you that!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! *John*, well as "co-chair of the Puff Pipe 2012"...as you put it, I'd say we have moved along pretty well over the last day or so. I am all for getting a quote and details on a Puff pipe from the latter mentioned...and I am especially curious about what Tom Leedy could do for us. I love the look of his pipes. He does our style, and his prices seem very reasonable.

*Drastic_quench*, you brought up some very fine points and it looks like John is taking them to fruition!

*For clariety...for myself & others...is there where we are, John? (In regards to selecting the 2012 Pipe Maker)

Mark Tinsky Pipes - Possible
Johs Pipes - Possible
Beo Pipes - Possible
Tom Leedy Pipes - Possible*

Did I miss any that are still on the table?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Tommy,

You summed it up nicely. I'd only add that Andrew is checking with Peterson's distributor to see if they can do a custom pipe, so we should add them to the list, and Mark can definitely do the pipe for us at $185. So at the moment....

Mark Tinsky Pipes - Available 
Johs Pipes - Contacted, awaiting reply
Beo Pipes - Contacted, awaiting reply
Tom Leedy Pipes - Contacted, awaiting reply
Peterson Pipes - Distributor being contacted
Erik Nording - Contacted, unavailable due to distribution issues
Todd Bannard - Contacted, no response
Roswitha @ Pipes and Pleasures - Contacted, unavailable
Jan Zeman - Contacted, unavailable
Tim West - Contacted, unavailable
Boswell - Contacted, unavailable
Dave McCarter - Contacted, declined for this year

I just thought for those new to the thread I'd list all the carvers considered and contacted so far.

I'll keep this updated as things develop.


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Just for what it's worth, I would prefer to have something around the $100 range. Out of the options presented, my vote would be for Johs right now. Seems like he offers a good pipe for a good value. My second place vote would be for Tinsky, he has some beautiful pipes and I think that I would find a way to get one. I'm not crazy about the other two carvers pipes, but to each his own.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey John,
I was reading back through the thread, and I feel there might be a disconnect between Eric, and his distributor. It sounded like Eric said he would be willing to do a pipe, while his distributor made it sound like it was not possible. I thought originally we were just contacting the distributor to understand the styles, and once we picked one Eric would then act upon it. Did I miss something along the way?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Dale,

Erik always said we would have to handle the purchase through his distributor and then through one of his retailers and that he'd have his distributor contact me to let me know what was in inventory in the US. He said he didn't know howe many of what shapes the distributor had in stock. Unfortunately, I don't think Erik realized the distributor only sold the pipes in sets of six, or maybe he misunderstood that we wanted all the same shape, I don't really know. I imagine, with a company the size of his (I believe I read somewhere he sells about 20,000 pipes a year) Erik only keeps a close watch on the handmades, etc. Who knows. When the distributor told me no I just kind of took it at that. Perhaps I could contact Erik and see if he would put some heat on the distributor, but I feel kind of uncomfortable doing that. If any one else thinks we should and would like to contact Erik or the distributor, just let me know and I'll send you the contact info.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update John, your list is best...and helps me keep my brain wrapped around where we are...whats still a possibility...and who's not!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

John, have you tried Andrew Petersen? Quadcitypipes I have one of his pipes and it is fantastic.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks John, I can see your point.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Re: "custom" Petersons

Been getting voicemails all day, so my end may drag into this weekend or early next week. I'll update when I have more information.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> John, have you tried Andrew Petersen? Quadcitypipes I have one of his pipes and it is fantastic.


I'll contact him. Thanks for the info!

Andrew, thanks for checking on the Peterson.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got some good news folks. Johs is available to do a pipe this year, so now we have at least two choices with one in a lower price range. He can do a partially rusticated bent bulldog like this for $95.










And he'll do a ring on the stem for that price to help individualize the pipe for Puff.

Hope this puts a smile back on the face of some of you who want a lower price point.

I know that during the first round of discussions we probably all felt it might be good to find a new carver for the 2012 pipe (as we've only had two club pipes so far) but I think this is a good alternative and a very different shape and finish than the 2010 pipe so it will still be unique. Plus, as Drastic said, we may not have many other pipes to choose from in this price range. We'll see what the others we are in the process of contacting can offer, and as scheduled we'll have the final vote on March 15th to choose between all the possible alternatives, winner take all.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> so now we have at least two choices with one in a lower price range.


Is the first choice the $185 Tinsky one? Sorry this thread is getting long lol.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Is the first choice the $185 one? Sorry this thread is getting long lol.


Same pipe, different angle! And it's $95.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Changed my wording szysk.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Changed my wording szysk.


:lol: Totally different meaning now!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL yup - :laugh:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

That Johs pipe looks good to me. I'm not huge on that sort of odd half rustication. However, I don't have a Johs pipe and would be happy with that or the Tinsky.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Hope this puts a smile back on the face of some of you who want a lower price point.


:smile:


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd say you have your two carvers then, a pricier one ( with the looks to match ) and a cheaper one that still looks pretty fine to me. After some two months of choosing carvers I'd say be done with and vote between the two. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great work John...*SMILING!*

I like the idea of us voting on what we end up with (including the Tinsky & Johs) as well as whatever comes along between now and the voting date...great plan John!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just went and looked at the Tinsky Pipes...I am not crazy about the price, though it looks more than worth it...and I am sure I could find a way!....but I just fell in *LOVE with this pipe*...:

*Wow!*


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I quite fancy that one too Tommy, haven't seen light coloured rustication like that before.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

quo155 said:


> I just went and looked at the Tinsky Pipes...I am not crazy about the price, though it looks more than worth it...and I am sure I could find a way!....but I just fell in *LOVE with this pipe*...:


That was the pipe that stood out for me also. Unfortunately, John mentioned that he was unable to do that finish for the club pipe. 

RD


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Johs makes a damn good pipe. Never seen one drilled anywhere but dead center right in the bottom of the bowl. Just throwing that out there.

I'm joining the conversation a little late here John, but would a sandblasted finish be possible with Johs? His sandblasts are really gorgeous! Wouldn't have to be a virgin finish like we went with years back, since I know that was a bit problematic for him.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> That was the pipe that stood out for me also. Unfortunately, John mentioned that he was unable to do that finish for the club pipe.
> 
> RD


A little strange maybe, but I wouldn't want a pipe like that. Not that it isn't beautiful! It certainly is, but then I've seen men's rings that are VERY cool, but I don't wear jewelry. Some men wear necklaces, some don't. I feel like I'd at least need an earring for that pipe. Or, at a minimum, a satin smoking jacket with velvet lapels. (Or is that velvet smoking jacket with satin lapels?)


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Are any of you familiar with Luciano Pipes? I've never touched one, but they look like a great value to me. Here is a link to an article that Pipes Magazine wrote about them last year: Luciano Pipes - A Brief History and Review | With Pipe and Pen

I took the liberty of contacting them and asking them if they had any interest in doing a club pipe. I got a quick response that read:

_Dear Gabriel,

thank you very much for your email. We are very interested in making the Club Pipe 2012 for you. Thank you very much for selecting our name. We actually have a few Bulldog, bent Bulldog, Rhodesian or bent Rhodesian shapes available.

__We can do the same finish for all the pipes or mixed finishes. The prices for the pipe, stamped with PUFF 2012, nice sock would be

Brown/Dark Smooth - $ 100,00
Tan Sandblasted - $ 90,00
Brown Sandblasted - $ 80,00

Please let's talk about this

Warmest regards__

Luca di Piazza
Neatpipes.com

_And he gave the following links for examples of what he was thinking:

Shape 91 - http://www.neatpipes.com/distribution/images/pipemakers/luciano/pipes/C/12-lu094.jpg
Shape 86 - http://www.neatpipes.com/distribution/images/pipemakers/luciano/pipes/D/12-lu191.jpg
Shape 286 - http://www.neatpipes.com/distribution/images/pipemakers/luciano/pipes/B/12-lu185.jpg
Shape 85 - http://www.neatpipes.com/distribution/images/pipemakers/luciano/pipes/S/lu2425.jpg
Shape 285 - http://www.neatpipes.com/distribution/images/pipemakers/luciano/pipes/S/lu2424.jpg
Shape 89 - http://www.neatpipes.com/distribution/images/pipemakers/luciano/pipes/S/12-lu069.jpg

So I would like to add these to the possible list. I like the Tinsky a lot, but for the prices that Luca is offering, Luciano is a very real option.

RD


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just spent an hour or so looking through his (Tinsky Pipes) very informative site...awesome photo journals...and looked at each and every pipe...DAMN! That's right...DAMN you guys!  

Yes, I had a $100 limit for myself...however I know more money generally (not always) brings a much better product...and I agree with that, so I've got some "soul searching" to do when it comes down to the final "vote"...his work is amazing...and the best part, for me...is that it IS American made!

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

freestoke said:


> A little strange maybe, but I wouldn't want a pipe like that. Not that it isn't beautiful! It certainly is, but then I've seen men's rings that are VERY cool, but I don't wear jewelry. Some men wear necklaces, some don't. I feel like I'd at least need an earring for that pipe. Or, at a minimum, a satin smoking jacket with velvet lapels. (Or is that velvet smoking jacket with satin lapels?)


That's funny...as yes, we all view things differently! I am a "general" cob smoker...and this pipe makes me _feel_ more "country"...as I am a _wannabe_ Texas Cowboy! I think this pipe fits that bill (for me)...and an ear ring (to me) would be a disgrace to such a pipe! ;-)

However, whatever pipe we end up with...I am sure will be GREAT!!!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

freestoke said:


> A little strange maybe, but I wouldn't want a pipe like that. Not that it isn't beautiful! It certainly is, but then I've seen men's rings that are VERY cool, but I don't wear jewelry. Some men wear necklaces, some don't. I feel like I'd at least need an earring for that pipe. Or, at a minimum, a satin smoking jacket with velvet lapels. (Or is that velvet smoking jacket with satin lapels?)


You'd be fine with just a pirate shirt.

RD


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

The Tinsky blast finish is gorgeous as well. What a pipe!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

FiveStar said:


> Johs makes a damn good pipe. Never seen one drilled anywhere but dead center right in the bottom of the bowl. Just throwing that out there.
> 
> I'm joining the conversation a little late here John, but would a sandblasted finish be possible with Johs? His sandblasts are really gorgeous! Wouldn't have to be a virgin finish like we went with years back, since I know that was a bit problematic for him.


I agree on the Johs finish. I'm really not big on that weird little rusticated panel area. I'd really rather just have the entire pipe rusticated or sandblasted. That being said, I do still have a preference for the Tinsky. However, if we could do the Johs, with an all over finish, whether that is smooth, rusticated or sandblast, I would be more than satisfied.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> The Tinsky blast finish is gorgeous as well. What a pipe!


Agreed, that's my favorite so far.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> Are any of you familiar with Luciano Pipes?


I am now! Great find, Gabriel! :tu Looking at the pipesmag article, this one looks pretty cool too.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Agreed, that's my favorite so far.


That'd be my second choice...I love this one too!

Great pipes...


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I've been following this thread since the beginning. It seems like a majority of the people posting support the Tinsky pipe, and while all his pipes are really beautiful and gorgeous, they would be out of my price range. I would definitely be in favor of the "budget" pipe. I like the Johs option, but as others have said, the small little piece of rustication seems slightly strange. I also like the fact that Johs is willing to add a ring to the stem! It also seems like there has been lots of talk about rustication, whereas I would prefer a smooth finish on whatever was chosen.

Also, I wanted to say thanks to Gabriel for taking the initiative to contact Luca regarding a Luciano pipe. This would be another "budget" pipe option, and they look very appealing! My favorite by far is the first one posted, as seen below:

I also really like the shape posted by Jim, as seen below:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'd just thought I'd add an update and respond where I can to some of the points raised, etc...so...

As for a different finish from Johs I'll check with him and see if he can offer a full rustification, blast or smooth. I have a feeling they may cost more (because I told him to let me know what finish he could do for $90-100 price point) but if nothing else it might give us a couple of choices. Of course, we'd risk splitting the Johs vote, but let's see what he says and we'll take it from there. Or perhaps he could offer multiple finishes at different price points and we'll just have that as a single choice on the final vote.

As for the Tinsky finish, unfortunately coral is not an option as Mark can't do several pipes with that finish due to the fact that it is a very physically demanding finish to create. It's a great finish, though, no doubt, but I think it will be the blast if we go with Mark. I really don't want to push the price of the Tinsky any higher so that it remains an option for as many as possible.

As for the Luciano I'll add it to the list. It's another option in the $100 range which is excellent IMO. Great work Gabriel and thanks for taking the initiative and checking into everything. Have you smoked that beautiful Pre-Republic Pete yet?

As for those of you who have posted your admiration for either the Johs or the Tinsky I have to say I agree with both opinions. In addition, both men couldn't be nicer with which to deal. They are both true professionals and I don't think we'd have any regrets if we select either to be the carver. I too agree it is great that Mark is an American carver, but I can also say that Johs is a fine man and I'd be happy to support him and his family and business as well. I don't know much about Luciano, but I believe they have an association with Greg Pease (at least for some of their higher end pipes, I think) and that says a lot to me.

One more note. I have made contact with Sebastien Beaud and I'll let you know what he might have to offer when I get his next email. However, I have found out that he won't be able to do a Sebastien Beo pipe like the ones on smokingpipes.com as that is actually a special line developed exclusively for smokingpipes.com, so it would have to be a Genad or something else. I'll let you know when I have more information.

Anyway, great work guys. I love the way everyone is pitching in and the way the vibe on this thread has been going the last few days. I know it's taken some twists and turns to get here, but we've already got three nice pipes to choose from so I can't wait to see how the voting turns out on the 15th.

EDIT: There is still hope for a custom Peterson. I misunderstood Andrew's PM. He'll have the final word on Monday. Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

So...here's where we stand at the moment:

*Mark Tinsky Pipes - Available - Blast Finish, $185 
Johs Pipes - Available - Partially Rusticated Finish, $95
Luciano Pipes - Available - Brown/Dark Smooth - $ 100; Tan Sandblasted - $ 90; Brown Sandblasted - $ 80*

Sebastien Beaud Pipes - Contacted, In Discussion
Tom Leedy Pipes - Contacted, awaiting reply

_Peterson Pipes - Update: Will have answer on Monday
Erik Nording - Contacted, unavailable due to distribution issues
Todd Bannard - Contacted, no response
Roswitha @ Pipes and Pleasures - Contacted, unavailable
Jan Zeman - Contacted, unavailable
Tim West - Contacted, unavailable
Boswell - Contacted, unavailable
Dave McCarter - Contacted, declined for this year_


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Re: Petersons

I should have a definitive yes or no on Monday.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Re: Petersons
> 
> I should have a definitive yes or no on Monday.


Thanks, Andrew. My bad, I must have misunderstood. I'm glad there is still hope. I'm leaning Tinsky, but a custom Pete would be something this Peterson fan couldn't resist pulling the lever for.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks, Andrew. My bad, I must have misunderstood. I'm glad there is still hope. I'm leaning Tinsky, but a custom Pete would be something this Peterson fan couldn't resist pulling the lever for.


No misunderstanding! The rep was leaning towards a no but he wasn't entirely sure without speaking to his contact at Peterson. Let's plan for this not to happen, although it would be pretty great if it did!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I have two Pease/Di Piazza design pipes made by Luciano and they are great smoking pipes, FWIW. But, I also like the other options as well.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

When we vote on the 15th, will we be doing a single choice vote, a top three vote or a ranked top three style vote? No issue, just curious. I do like the idea of a ranked top three vote myself, but it does require more work to tabulate the scores. Also, will the vote be a one day vote? I think we'll need to have a time limit for voting.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> When we vote on the 15th, will we be doing a single choice vote, a top three vote or a ranked top three style vote? No issue, just curious. I do like the idea of a ranked top three vote myself, but it does require more work to tabulate the scores. Also, will the vote be a one day vote? I think we'll need to have a time limit for voting.


I figure we'll leave the vote open for a few days so that members that don't check in everyday have the chance to vote.

As for how many votes, I was assuming that we'd just do a one vote per person winner take all final vote like we did in 2010/11. Doing so does require a bit of strategic voting (as in, I'd prefer the Luciano but I can see that Luciano only has 3 votes, whereas Johs and Tinsky are tied at 30 votes each and I'd prefer that Johs over the Tinsky so do I vote for the Johs or the Luciano) on the part of members, but keeps things simple. I think we should also request (as was done in past years) that members only vote in the final poll if they are seriously interested/likely to purchase the pipe if their carver is the winner.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I figure we'll leave the vote open for a few days so that members that don't check in everyday have the chance to vote.
> 
> As for how many votes, I was assuming that we'd just do a one vote per person winner take all final vote like we did in 2010/11. Doing so does require a bit of strategic voting (as in, I'd prefer the Luciano but I can see that Luciano only has 3 votes, whereas Johs and Tinsky are tied at 30 votes each and I'd prefer that Johs over the Tinsky so do I vote for the Johs or the Luciano) on the part of members, but keeps things simple. I think we should also request (as was done in past years) that members only vote in the final poll if they are seriously interested/likely to purchase the pipe if their carver is the winner.


It truly doesn't matter to me, but along the lines of a ranked vote like Jason mentioned, you could keep it simple by having each person rank their top 3 options in order and assigning points so the math would be simple arithmetic:

1st pick = 5 points
2nd pick = 3 points
3rd pick = 1 point


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

We could do that I suppose. Or perhaps it might be better just to let people cast multiple votes for any choice they would purchase if we don't want to do a one choice poll, because at this point, I think the key is that people vote for a pipe they are likely to actually purchase so that we get an accurate reading of how many people will be participating. Also, it would be easy to set up a poll that let's you vote for more than one choice.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I do like a ranked poll or at least a vote for your top two or three style pole, mostly for the reasons you note. It allows people to put points/votes towards more than one pipe they would be willing to purchase. A simple poll would work fine though. Personally, I favor the Tinsky, but if the Johs can be had with an all over rusticated finish that would be a very close second.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think that there are enough options to warrant a ranked vote. I think a straight vote makes the most sense.

RD


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This are all good ideas, guys. I'm in touch with Sebastien Beaud so I should know soon if, and what he has to offer. I've emailed Johs about the possibility/price of full rustication or smooth finishes and knowing Johs I'll hear back from him soon as well. Andrew will know Monday for sure on Peterson. So by Monday or Tuesday at the latest we'll know what our final choices for the poll will be and we can decide how best to proceed.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> This are all good ideas, guys. I'm in touch with Sebastien Beaud so I should know soon if, and what he has to offer. I've emailed Johs about the possibility/price of full rustication or smooth finishes and knowing Johs I'll hear back from him soon as well. Andrew will know Monday for sure on Peterson. So by Monday or Tuesday at the latest we'll know what our final choices for the poll will be and we can decide how best to proceed.


What happened to the Luciano possibility. Did I miss something, or is that still "alive"? :dunno:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Luciano is all set, Jim. They're in the final vote for sure. So is the Tinsky blast and the Johs partial rust. We're just waiting to hear the final word from Peterson, whether Johs can do anything other than a partial rust, and if Sebastian Beaud can offer something. Looks like we should have this wrapped up in a couple of days and we'll know what the final choices are.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> ...we'll know what our final choices for the poll will be and we can decide how best to proceed.


And have a poll to decide how to do the final poll? oke:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

NarJar said:


> And have a poll to decide how to do the final poll? oke:


LOL..why not? Most of us here are Americans I think. We love to vote on things.

Seriously though, I really think we'll have all of the info we need back from the carvers by midweek so we could do a vote, but why don't we just let people chime in here on what they think and we'll see what the concensus is and go from there. I figure those who are interested in the process follow this thread, so speak up if you have an opinion on what type of poll we should use. All I care is that we have a final poll that selects the pipe on (or before) March 15th (plus the time we allow for the poll itself.)


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> LOL..why not? Most of us here are Americans I think. We love to vote on things.
> 
> Seriously though, I really think we'll have all of the info we need back from the carvers by midweek so we could do a vote, but why don't we just let people chime in here on what they think and we'll see what the concensus is and go from there. I figure those who are interested in the process follow this thread, so speak up if you have an opinion on what type of poll we should use. All I care is that we have a final poll that selects the pipe on (or before) March 15th (plus the time we allow for the poll itself.)


haha, Sorry!

I honestly do not care how the contest is done. I'm fine with a ranking and I'm also fine with a 1 vote per member, winner take all approach.

I basically only mentioned the points system because it would be an easy way to do a ranking (not complex math), and that way for people like myself (who are preferential to the budget pipe), you can at least throw some points to each option. Going back to one of your earlier posts John, you mentioned voting for a budget pipe and wanting one over the other, but the one you may truly want might only have 2 votes while the other has 17, and you may have to use strategy in your voting. Also, if it is 1 vote per person, and the strategy comes into it, how many people (who may like 2 of the options) would try holding off their vote until near the end so they could see how votes were swinging and try to make their vote count even more which is another reason I mentioned the ranking system.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

NarJar said:


> haha, Sorry!
> 
> I honestly do not care how the contest is done. I'm fine with a ranking and I'm also fine with a 1 vote per member, winner take all approach.
> 
> I basically only mentioned the points system because it would be an easy way to do a ranking (not complex math), and that way for people like myself (who are preferential to the budget pipe), you can at least throw some points to each option. Going back to one of your earlier posts John, you mentioned voting for a budget pipe and wanting one over the other, but the one you may truly want might only have 2 votes while the other has 17, and you may have to use strategy in your voting. Also, if it is 1 vote per person, and the strategy comes into it, how many people (who may like 2 of the options) would try holding off their vote until near the end so they could see how votes were swinging and try to make their vote count even more which is another reason I mentioned the ranking system.


These are good points. That's why, the more I think about it, the more I think a poll where the voter can select multiple choices is best. Then, if everyone just votes for any of the pipes they are likely to purchase we would get a good level of participation and make the most members happy. I think this might be a good option because I think there are a sizable portion of us who really would be happy with more than one of the pipes. I know I would. And a voter can still vote for just one choice if they want and throw their support behind only one candidate. There will always be some stategic voting, I guess, because even with multiple votes it might come down to two contenders with close vote totals. Some are going to be left out no matter what we do, of course, but there is always next year. In any case I think we should just let it come down to one vote, weighted, multiple choice, or single choice and the choice with the most votes wins.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Not to keep badgering or trying to take over the thread, and not to over-think the vote or anything, but another option might be to have 2 rounds of voting. During the first round, everyone could vote for 2 options. Then, the 2 pipes with the most votes would make it through to the final vote where everyone would cast 1 vote and the winner take all? Just another idea.

Also, Gabriel, are you following up further with Luca? I know he gave prices and a few examples, but it would be nice to know which design(s) would actually be do-able and at what price points before going into the polling stages (i.e. pictures accompanying the price points so I know what I'm voting on as opposed to being in love with that first example image, and then come to find out after voting that it wasn't actually one of the options).

Also, John, thanks for all you've done for this pipe including the research, contacting carvers, etc. Also, thanks to all those involved and those willing to assist and contact additional carvers.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

NarJar said:


> Also, Gabriel, are you following up further with Luca? I know he gave prices and a few examples, but it would be nice to know which design(s) would actually be do-able and at what price points before going into the polling stages (i.e. pictures accompanying the price points so I know what I'm voting on as opposed to being in love with that first example image, and then come to find out after voting that it wasn't actually one of the options).


Michael,

I haven't. from the email he sent me, these are all in the $80 - $100 range depending on the finish. We as a club need to pick which one we like:

You are 100% right that we should narrow it down prior to the vote. Would informal comments here work to put to a vote? I love the first shape, or the 4th and 5th pictures. Is there anyone else who likes the Lucianos that has an opinion on shapes?

Check out the Lucianos on like Smokingpipes, or cupojoes. It just seems like he makes a heck of a pipe for the price they are available for. I love the Tinksy, but if we are going budget, to me the Lucianos have it way over the Johs.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll vote #4 or #5 for the Lucianos.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I'm definitely for #1 on the Luciano pipes.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

szyzk said:


> I'll vote #4 or #5 for the Lucianos.


Same here. Those two are my favorites, but I also like the other shapes. I've also looked at their pipes before and have almost bought one many times. I think, of the options we have so far, they are my favorite. But I'll be happy with any choice that I can afford (ie, Tinsky makes some beautiful pipes, but they are way out of my range).


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I like #6 out of the Luciano shapes, but I think it was a bent bulldog that won the shapes voting.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Max_Power said:


> I like #6 out of the Luciano shapes, but I think it was a bent bulldog that won the shapes voting.


I asked Luca for "a bulldog or Rhodesian." Should I clarify that we are looking for a "Bent Bulldog?" The two bent bulldogs that he showed pictures of were my least favorite of the selection he presented.

RD


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Still doing a great job John...please let me know if there is ANYTHING that i can do from my end...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RupturedDuck said:


> I asked Luca for "a bulldog or Rhodesian." Should I clarify that we are looking for a "Bent Bulldog?" The two bent bulldogs that he showed pictures of were my least favorite of the selection he presented.
> RD


Technically, it was a bent that won the shape vote. I like straight pipes myself, so a straight bully is cool by me. Since you took the time and initiative to contact Luciano, I say we leave this one up to you. Handle it as you see fit.



quo155 said:


> Still doing a great job John...please let me know if there is ANYTHING that i can do from my end...


Thanks!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Peterson update!

Bad news. We have another pipe to potentially throw into the mix. Or is that good news? :lol:

Stock Peterson pipes are fair game. For a flat fee of $250 Peterson will make a stamp, for the briar, with whatever design we want to distinguish the pipe as being from the '12 Puffers. Alternately, for just a few bucks per pipe they will stamp something into the nickel band (if we would choose a pipe with a nickel band). No minimum purchase required.

Here's the thing: I can get a discount on these pipes. Obviously it's dependent on the model, but it would be a significant saving versus msrp. So, for the cost of the cheaper options we're looking at (possibly for even _less_ than the cheaper options we're looking at), everyone could have a sparkling new Peterson.

But: It would take Peterson 6-8 months to get these to us.

Just something to chew on...


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i may be one of the few BUT I personally like the peterson idea.. just my 2 cents


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Peterson update!
> 
> Bad news. We have another pipe to potentially throw into the mix. Or is that good news? :lol:
> 
> ...


I really like stamped nickel band idea. I think that'd be cool.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK at the risk of making a complete fool of myself (again) I'm brand new to this thread and quite honestly don't feel like going through 14 pages and 200+ posts so I'll just ask the stupid question: Can someone tell me what this is all about? I sort of, kind of, get the idea that a special pipe is going to made available to puff members??? Not sure but if that's the case I sure would be interested...???

OK - you can start laughing now and thank you for holding it in till the end!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

johnb said:


> i may be one of the few BUT I personally like the peterson idea.. just my 2 cents





DanR said:


> I really like stamped nickel band idea. I think that'd be cool.


If we can decide on a Peterson line & shape I can get a price... I know this just adds more steps to the process, but this would possibly help people make up their minds.

Looks like the B5 (ft), 999 (p-lip) and 80s (p-lip) shapes are all bent bulldog/rhodesian.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> a special pipe is going to made available to puff members


Correct! Whatever we end up choosing will have something (either a design element or a stamp) signifying it as a Puff/2012 pipe.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Correct! Whatever we end up choosing will have something (either a design element or a stamp) signifying it as a Puff/2012 pipe.


Awesome and how many would be available? Do you have to put your name in or anything?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Basically, whoever wants in will get a pipe. I don't think anyone would limit us!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Awesome and how many would be available? Do you have to put your name in or anything?


Once everything is finalized (maker and pipe), orders will be taken. You will easily be able to get your name in.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

szyzk said:


> If we can decide on a Peterson line & shape I can get a price... I know this just adds more steps to the process, but this would possibly help people make up their minds.
> 
> Looks like the B5 (ft), 999 (p-lip) and 80s (p-lip) shapes are all bent bulldog/rhodesian.


I would recommend that you just pick one. I think the more popular shapes are the 999 or 80s so those could be good choices (I also think you can get then w/ a fishtail stem). But, with the deadline fast approaching, it makes the most sense to me for you to just pick one and go with it&#8230; or even get a quote on all three and we can choose later. :grouphug:

But, if you want suggestions, I like the 80s&#8230; :mischief:

EDIT: Thank you for contacting Peterson! It's great to have another option to choose from.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

jfserama said:


> But, if you want suggestions, I like the 80s&#8230; :mischief:


I like the 80s too. I'm more concerned with what line we'd look at - there are literally dozens of Petersons that have a nice, wide band.

Edit: Limiting it to a shape helps narrow down the line, actually. For example, if we went for the 80s the only ones that would work (I think) are...

Classic









Donegal









Harp


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

What about a Spigot? I think you can get them in Red and Black too...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

DanR said:


> What about a Spigot?


Yes, I forgot about those. Good choice!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

> I'm more concerned with what line we'd look at - there are literally dozens of Petersons that have a nice, wide band.


Very true. I still think you should make an executive decision and ask Peterson about one in particular. If we choose Peterson as the carver it wouldn't be a big problem to make a poll to choose a shape/style, assuming we can't agree on one like civilized folk. And I don't think it would be very difficult for us to change the shape with Peterson, since we haven't even agreed to anything yet.

But don't trust me. I make it a personal philosophy to not make plans.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

jfserama said:


> I still think you should make an executive decision and ask Peterson about one in particular.


I will speak to them tomorrow about stock. I'll come up with a few options (since the shape is similar, it will mostly be options in finish) in the $100 or under range and present them to the thread... Which I probably should have done from the start. :dunno:

I hate having polls within threads within polls within threads but I'm not about to speak for everybody on a finish...


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

$100 or under range...or Green Spigot (push for Green Spigot). :fencing:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

the donegal is their lowest pipe and yes it would be cheap but this is a "year" pipe so maybe a little nicer model. The harp is a MSRP around 120( cumberland stem) The ARAN has a nickel band and would be even cheaper but still looks nice. I love the 80s shape.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know much about Peterson pipes. My concern is that these are either filter, or worse, "System" pipes.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> the donegal is their lowest pipe and yes it would be cheap but this is a "year" pipe so maybe a little nicer model. The harp is a MSRP around 120( cumberland stem) The ARAN has a nickel band and would be even cheaper but still looks nice. I love the 80s shape.


Cumberland stem sounds awesome. That would make the Harp my choice. Still, none of these others hold a candle to the Tinsky IMHO.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got an email back from Tom Leedy at Tom Leedy Pipes -

"I am honored that you would ask me to make a club pipe; however, I am busy in the shop and away from home alot with my job, and would not be able to commit to making the pipes for the club. Great of you to ask though! Take care TL"

It's a bummer but at least we get a little closer to choosing a carver.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

watching with great interest - this looks very cool and sounds very exciting - congrats to all of you who have been in on this since the beginning!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great news *Andrew*!!! Thanks for your hard work as well...

This will be very interesting to see how this plays out in the end...hmmmm...so many choices...so much enjoyment!

BTW, welcome *Shawn*...to the Puff 2012 Pipe! You are one good man, great to have you on the pipe side as well!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

This is turning out very good, I hope this works out for all of us.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I don't know much about Peterson pipes. My concern is that these are either filter, or worse, "System" pipes.


Peterson makes filter pipes, but by and far the majority of the pipes they turn out are not fitted for a filter. I'm sure that we would be able to dodge that one. Also, I have an 80s which is the shape that I think we are considering. You can easily pass a cleaner to the bowl. The question you would have to ask is "Fishtail" or "P-lip." The P-lips do smoke a bit differently.

RD


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I don't know much about Peterson pipes. My concern is that these are either filter, or worse, "System" pipes.


Peterson makes filter pipes, but by and far the majority of the pipes they turn out are not fitted for a filter. I'm sure that we would be able to dodge that one. Also, I have an 80s which is the shape that I think we are considering. You can easily pass a cleaner to the bowl. The question you would have to ask is "Fishtail" or "P-lip." The P-lips do smoke a bit differently.

RD


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay guys, I am making one executive decision: 999 Shape and Fishtail stem. Just trust me on this one! I think I'll have 5 options available with very attractive prices.

Jim, none are filters or System Pipes!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Okay guys, I am making one executive decision: 999 Shape and Fishtail stem. Just trust me on this one! I think I'll have 5 options available with very attractive prices.
> 
> Jim, none are filters or System Pipes!


That's excellent, Andrew. Thanks for your efforts. According to smokingpipes.com, the 999 is one of their most popular shapes across all Peteson lines so I think it should work great as an option. I also think the fishtail is the way to go. I like the p-Lip, but I think fishtail will get the most support.



bigdaddychester said:


> I just got an email back from Tom Leedy at Tom Leedy Pipes -
> 
> "I am honored that you would ask me to make a club pipe; however, I am busy in the shop and away from home alot with my job, and would not be able to commit to making the pipes for the club. Great of you to ask though! Take care TL"
> 
> It's a bummer but at least we get a little closer to choosing a carver.


Thanks for checking, it's appreciated. It's too bad, but we've got some good choices for this year so maybe next year for Tom. I'll update the list.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

So...here's where we stand at the moment:

Mark Tinsky Pipes - Available - Blast Finish, $185 
Johs Pipes - Available - Partially Rusticated Finish, $95 - Waiting to hear back from Johs on additional finish options
Luciano Pipes - Available - Brown/Dark Smooth - $ 100; Tan Sandblasted - $ 90; Brown Sandblasted - $ 80 - RD to decide on specific shape
Peterson Pipes - Available - 999 shape with Puff 2012 stamping or nickel band - Specific Peterson line still being determined 

Sebastien Beaud Pipes - Contacted, In Discussion

Erik Nording - Contacted, unavailable due to distribution issues
Todd Bannard - Contacted, no response
Roswitha @ Pipes and Pleasures - Contacted, unavailable
Jan Zeman - Contacted, unavailable
Tim West - Contacted, unavailable
Boswell - Contacted, unavailable
Dave McCarter - Contacted, declined for this year
Tom Leedy Pipes - Contacted, unavailable


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Peterson 999 is a good shape, but if you go with a spigot your price is going to be in the $150 range.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Peterson 999 is a good shape, but if you go with a spigot your price is going to be in the $150 range.


More on that later... If everything falls into place there will be serious discounts.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

szyzk said:


> More on that later... If everything falls into place there will be serious discounts.


With a good discount, I could definitely be persuaded to go this route.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

999...looking nice!

Discounts, heck yea!!!

Great work Andrew!!!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry for being a bit late to this party but I'm definitely in!

What I would say is that a deadline for selection should be made ASAP if we are going to see these pipes made in 2012! Last year, we were lucky that Altinok handled all the payment etc with each individual. This year, I would bet that the likes of Peterson are going to want a single payment so then there is payment collection and pipe distribution which will add the the cost (not important) and time (important) but add to the time commitment/effort required by the person who is managing the order (very important).


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok...

After speaking with Peterson again I had to let the Spigot go because it's a limited-production model for them and they can't guarantee when/if it's available. They also wanted me to focus on two pipes total so that they can reserve the stock that's needed, and to ensure the fastest turnaround possible.

I have one more small issue to clear with them before this is final, but below is what would be available. The price includes stamping and shipping (and is subject to change by no more than $1 or $2 once I get final confirmation) and is in large-part thanks to cigarsatyourprice.com who was willing to barter with me on the prices.

Both pipes would be fishtail stems (even though the pictured Aran sports a P-lip) and it's the 999 shape. I figured it would be best to offer the Aran (which is a good smoker in it's own right) in the sub-$75 range to help out those on limited budgets and the Harp, which is a step up in finish (cumberland stem, more than likely nicer grain patterns), to compete with the other non-Tinsky choices. Plus, Peterson is more than willing to work with us on any combination of these pipes, so it isn't a problem if we only order one of one model and 24 of the other.










I'm still waiting for the rep to confirm if the stamping is text only or if we can get a logo (the blowfish) on the band.

It's up to you guys, now, if you want to move forward with this! I'll be just as happy with a discounted Peterson (I would order the Harp in a heartbeat) as I will with a Tinsky, so that's where my votes are going to end up.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Andrew,

Thanks for all the hard work you have put in on the Peterson. I think the two choices you have selected are excellent. One small point, have you checked with the owners of Puff about using the Blowfish graphic (which I'm assuming they own the rights to?) I believe this came up in one of the previous years, but I can't remember if they gave their permission (or if it was even asked for). I just thought I'd mention it in case Peterson can do a graphic.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to add a Peterson to my collection and both of those look GREAT and are priced GREAT!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Siv said:


> Sorry for being a bit late to this party but I'm definitely in!
> 
> What I would say is that a deadline for selection should be made ASAP


The vote has been scheduled for March 15th.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work you have put in on the Peterson. I think the two choices you have selected are excellent. One small point, have you checked with the owners of Puff about using the Blowfish graphic (which I'm assuming they own the rights to?) I believe this came up in one of the previous years, but I can't remember if they gave their permission (or if it was even asked for). I just thought I'd mention it in case Peterson can do a graphic.


No, I haven't asked and didn't even think that far ahead.

I had two ideas for the graphic if it's even possible - the blowfish or a pipe with text floating around it... I'll contact the mods about this.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> No, I haven't asked and didn't even think that far ahead.
> 
> I had two ideas for the graphic if it's even possible - the blowfish or a pipe with text floating around it... I'll contact the mods about this.


Maybe the blowfish with a pipe in his mouth, instead of the cigar?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Shaping up nicely. If we're going for a single vote, I'm going to be torn between the Tinsky and the Peterson Harp. Johs, with an all over rustication, would probably be my third choice.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> No, I haven't asked and didn't even think that far ahead.
> 
> I had two ideas for the graphic if it's even possible - the blowfish or a pipe with text floating around it... I'll contact the mods about this.


That sounds good. I like either idea.



DanR said:


> Maybe the blowfish with a pipe in his mouth, instead of the cigar?


Love it!



BrewShooter said:


> Shaping up nicely. If we're going for a single vote, I'm going to be torn between the Tinsky and the Peterson Harp. Johs, with an all over rustication, would probably be my third choice.


I'm leaning towards having a multiple choice vote where you can vote for more than one pipe. For example, I like either the Tinsky or either of the Petersons, so I'd like to be able to throw my support behind all three rather than having to choose only one. There are + and - with each style of voting, but I think that's a good compromise between simplicity, strategic voting and getting the pipe that will make the most members happy.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Super job on the Peterson, Andrew!! Amazing! I would happily play that Harp. :tu


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, nice work on the Pete's, Andrew. A cumberland stem and possibly a 
personalized Puff 2012 band for under $100 shipped. Amazing.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

A note about stamps & permission for the Puff Blowfish. . .
. . .I certainly don't speak for the Puff Mods, but you couldn't get the Puff Blowfish shrunk down small enough so that the details would be recognizable anyway. 

Any stamp that will make a good impressions on wood will need to be far more simple.
My "McCarter Fish" stamp is about .5" across, and I don't think any more complexity in the design would have worked.
Metal may be more forgiving, or less. I'm not sure. 

If people decide on a Blowfish with a pipe (*awesome* idea, btw), I say have a Puff member who is good with graphic design make a simple line drawing. 
InfinityStamps made my fish-stamp. It cost about $180, and took several weeks for delivery. 
But they were good to work with. And $180 divided between 40 buyers isn't all that bad.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

The Petersons are an excellent choice. I was on the fence about finding the money for one of these, but this presents an affordable, attractive option. For the love of Pete (or Peterson), though, please do not have them put that ridiculous fish logo on the pipe. I'm not sure I can bring myself to purchase anything with that thing on it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

"PUFF" on the pipe = yes. The "blowfish" = not so much...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> A note about stamps & permission for the Puff Blowfish. . .


I don't claim to know much about this, Dave, but I was quoted $250 total if we wanted something stamped in the briar and only a few bucks per pipe if we wanted something stamped in the band.

How they can do something so cheap for the band is beyond me, and I wasn't going to ask! I'm almost positive it's going to be text only... They might have mass-produced a stamp with removable characters so that they can adapt it to what they need. That makes sense to me and would obviously keep costs down.

I agree about the blowfish, though - _any_ graphic would have to be simple, small line art. Looking at their pipes, the shamrock on the St. Patrick's pipes and the harp on the Harp are pretty simple. That's why, if Peterson can accommodate, the other option was the outline of a bulldog pipe with "Puff Pipe 2012" or something around it... I've actually already made a mockup in Photoshop on the off-chance they need to get an idea (quickly) of what we were interested in.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> . . .please do not have them put that ridiculous fish logo on the pipe. I'm not sure I can bring myself to purchase anything with that thing on it.


:sadface:


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Don't cry, Dave. I like _your_ logo!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Aww. And here I was looking forward to a Hatfield & McCoy type feud. 
Damnable friendly Puff people!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

The fish would be one thing that would make me want to buy the pipe more! Each to his own...


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

That is a really cool fish logo, D. Great design.



ChronoB said:


> For the love of Pete (or Peterson), though, please do not have them put that ridiculous fish logo on the pipe. I'm not sure I can bring myself to purchase anything with that thing on it.


I was thinking the same thing. Not my favorite. Will I be
banned now? He said it.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Peterson Harp 80s with nickel band stamped "Puff 2012 by K&P" sounds pretty darn awesome to me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Peterson Harp 80s with nickel band stamped "Puff 2012 *by K&P*" sounds pretty darn awesome to me.


What does "K&P" stand for?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Peterson Harp 80s with nickel band stamped "Puff 2012 *by K&P*" sounds pretty darn awesome to me.


What does "K&P" stand for?


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Refers to the full company name - Kapp and Peterson if I remember right, Jim.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> What does "K&P" stand for?


My guess would be Kapp & Peterson. Information obtained from the following snippet:



> Later in 1875, Charles Peterson approached the Kapp brothers, Fredrich and Heinrich, with a new pipe design and with this, a very long-lived partnership was formed, Kapp & Peterson. This new pipe design is the now famous Peterson Patented System Smoking Pipe.


I found the snippet on the following blog: click here


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Peterson Harp 80s with nickel band stamped "Puff 2012 by K&P" sounds pretty darn awesome to me.


Just to clarify, I chose the 999 shape.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd be interested in Pete 999 Harp; that's a great price. Let me know how to order. thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Just to clarify, I chose the 999 shape.


I knew that!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

hunter1127 said:


> I'd be interested in Pete 999 Harp; that's a great price. Let me know how to order. thanks for all your hard work.


We're not there yet! John is going to run a poll to pick the winner from these options (so far):



indigosmoke said:


> Mark Tinsky Pipes - Available - Blast Finish, $185
> Johs Pipes - Available - Partially Rusticated Finish, $95 - Waiting to hear back from Johs on additional finish options
> Luciano Pipes - Available - Brown/Dark Smooth - $ 100; Tan Sandblasted - $ 90; Brown Sandblasted - $ 80 - RD to decide on specific shape
> Peterson Pipes - Available - Aran 999FT - $66; Harp 999FT - $94.50 (prices may be $1 or $2 off, waiting on Peterson to confirm this)
> ...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

There have been many photos added...Andrew, would you mind posting a photo of the 999 you have chosen? Thanks!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

quo155 said:


> There have been many photos added...Andrew, would you mind posting a photo of the 999 you have chosen? Thanks!


Isn't this it? I thought he posted it earlier...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

quo155 said:


> There have been many photos added...Andrew, would you mind posting a photo of the 999 you have chosen? Thanks!


Here ya go, Tommy!










-----

*IMPORTANT!* *IMPORTANT!* *IMPORTANT!*

If everything works out with the stamp, would you guys be adverse to something like this? Remember, we have to keep it relatively simple. Also remember that I threw it together in Photoshop in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking forward to the vote - nice work all.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Here ya go, Tommy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about just "Puff.com 2012"? Simple and to the point...

Thanks for looking into this Andrew, they look great!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just thought I'd throw this out there on the stamping. The first two Puff pipes (2010, 2011) were just stamped Puff and the year. Of course, there is no reason that we have to stay with that, but it would add a certain consistency to the club pipes. Andrew, I'm sorry if I missed this, but is the stamping going to be on the band or the pipe? I would think if the stamping was going to be on the nickel band we could have a slightly more detailed graphic (I'm thinking of the Claddagh line or the Samhain.) On wood, we're going to have to keep it pretty simple. If Peterson doesn't want to make the wood stamp I can also send you the contact info of a stamp maker that many of the pipe makers on pipe makers forum use. He makes great stamps and is a good person to consult with on what will work and what won't work in design.

Here's a closeup of the Samhain band, which should give us some idea of what is possible on Nickel.










As for the above graphic, I like the idea of wrapping Puff 2012 around a graphic, but I'm not sold on using a graphic of the 999. I know some folks don't like the Puffer fish, but I'd still personally go for a stylized version of a Puffer fish as I think it represents the forum. Or, perhaps we need to create our own pipe side aquatic spokescreature. Hmmmmm...which fish has the most pipe smoking goodness.....? Perhaps we should consult with this guy:










All in all, I'm for keeping it simple. Personally, I'd probably be for just Puff 2012 on the underside of the shank, then again I like simple, understated stamping but may be in a minority on that. Could we have two stampings? For example, Puff 2012 on the shank and a stylized puffer fish on the band?

As for Puff Pipe 2012, Puff 2012, or Puff.com 2012, I'd vote for Puff 2012 for consistency with past years and for simplicity. Just my 2 cents.

I'll leave you with this:










BTW - Searching for Fish Smoking a Pipe turns up a surprisingly large number of graphics on Google Images. What deep-seated darkness in the human pysche does this indicate, I wonder?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I would have to support John on the simplicity idea. I almost hate to weigh in because I just found out about this but consistency from yrs past is good and I like the idea of Puff 2012 stamped on the band. Now...having said that = I'm buying however it turns out!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just threw this together to give an idea of one of the ways we might use a puffer fish but not _that_ puffer fish. The puffer graphic could be further simplified depending on whether we were stamping a band or the pipe and based on the recommendation of the stamp maker. If we decide to go this way I could come up with several variations on the puffer fish pretty quickly.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

The prices I received were for a stamp on the band (and as I said before, they may move $1-$2 depending on the final word from Peterson). If we wanted a stamp on the briar there would be a $250 fee regardless of the amount of pipes we wanted stamped, so we would need a set sign-up period with people committing to their purchases - otherwise the price per pipe could potentially change. For that reason alone I decided to skip that idea entirely; this way we can have an exact amount for the pipe and not have to calculate the price as we go.

I'm still waiting to hear from Peterson on whether or not the band stamping is text-only or if we could include a graphic. I sent them the pipe w/wraparound text graphic today just to give them an idea of what we'd be looking for - it's not a Picasso, it doesn't take up the entire band, it's just a simple outline. Obviously if they can do a graphic at the "quoted" price we can change the design before anything is finalized, and if we were going to do a pufferfish we could certainly come up with something that would fit without being too detailed.

I'm fine with "Puff 2012" as the text - either with a graphic or by itself - and probably should have checked on what the previous years contained! I have sent a request to the mods to get approval for using the Puff name, just to make sure we're squared away on all bases.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Andrew. You are doing an amazing job for us. I'm glad they can do a stamped band, and that certainly sounds simpler than trying to figure out how to bill the $250 fee for the wood stamping. I think that would somehow be more Petersony anyway, as they distinguish many of their own lines with a custom band stamping. 

As for the graphic, I think we have time to do a quick poll to choose the final design. How about we have anyone who is interested create a design(s) and submit that design to this thread by 2PM eastern time on Sunday, March 11th? We can then set up a poll and let it run until let's say something like Monday the 12th at midnight or something like that. 

What do you think? On all things Peterson I think we should let you be the final arbiter. Let's face it, you've put in a lot of work on this and you have the best understanding of what Peterson and their distributors and retailers can do. We wouldn't even have the option of a Peterson without your efforts, and the discount you obtained is very nice indeed. Thanks again!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Instead of the fish, I took the top hat. Since this is going to be a stamp on silver, the white on black is probably more representative of what it will look like.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Siv said:


> Instead of the fish, I took the top hat. Since this is going to be a stamp on silver, the white on black is probably more representative of what it will look like.


Very nice submission! i had a feeling we'd get some good designs. Consider yourself the first entry in the poll. Sunday afternoon I'll start a new thread for the voting, assuming Andrew gets the go ahead on using a graphic and thinks the poll/vote is a good idea.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Very nice submission! i had a feeling we'd get some good designs. Consider yourself the first entry in the poll. Sunday afternoon I'll start a new thread for the voting, assuming Andrew gets the go ahead on using a graphic and thinks the poll/vote is a good idea.


Absolutely! I love the idea of submissions from Puffers for the graphic!

I didn't hear back today, I'll hopefully have an answer from Peterson tomorrow.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice, Siv! Classy, _and_ non-aquatic.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> *As for the graphic, I think we have time to do a quick poll to choose the final design. How about we have anyone who is interested create a design(s) and submit that design to this thread by 2PM eastern time on Sunday, March 11th?*


I missed this earlier, John, and I think it's a great idea! Let's make the end time for submissions 5PM EST on Sunday, though, to give west-coasters their early Sunday afternoon to finalize designs.

_Again, though, as of right now I can't guarantee that the logo will even be doable by Peterson - so no hard feelings, anyone!_

Also, I would prefer the submitted graphics to be large (400x400 to 600x600) and please remember that it can't include too much detail... If the pipes are stamped, it's going into a very small area so the lines need to be clean and distinguished!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I just threw this together to give an idea of one of the ways we might use a puffer fish but not _that_ puffer fish. The puffer graphic could be further simplified depending on whether we were stamping a band or the pipe and based on the recommendation of the stamp maker. If we decide to go this way I could come up with several variations on the puffer fish pretty quickly.


I absolutely LOVE this logo! Great job!

All of the others look good too!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

szyzk said:


> I missed this earlier, John, and I think it's a great idea! Let's make the end time for submissions 5PM EST on Sunday, though, to give west-coasters their early Sunday afternoon to finalize designs.
> 
> _Again, though, as of right now I can't guarantee that the logo will even be doable by Peterson - so no hard feelings, anyone!_
> 
> Also, I would prefer the submitted graphics to be large (400x400 to 600x600) and please remember that it can't include too much detail... If the pipes are stamped, it's going into a very small area so the lines need to be clean and distinguished!


Sounds good to me. 5PM EST Sunday it is.



quo155 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this logo! Great job!
> 
> All of the others look good too!


Thanks, and I agree that any of the stampings proposed so far would make for a nice choice.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Do you guys want to put all the effort in to figuring out all the details on the Peterson before we've actually voted on the final pipe we're going with? Seems like a lot of people are liking the Peterson idea, but I wouldn't want people to put a lot of time in only to find it wasn't necessary. As long as we have a general idea of what can be done in terms of stamping, we can always figure out the final details after the vote on the 15th. Just a thought, do what you want.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> Do you guys want to put all the effort in to figuring out all the details on the Peterson before we've actually voted on the final pipe we're going with? Seems like a lot of people are liking the Peterson idea, but I wouldn't want people to put a lot of time in only to find it wasn't necessary. As long as we have a general idea of what can be done in terms of stamping, we can always figure out the final details after the vote on the 15th. Just a thought, do what you want.


Either way is fine with me. You make a good point. On the other hand, the voters would know exactly what the pipe would look like before they vote, but I don't imagine it would matter much to most voters. I think Peterson fans will probably vote for it either way and those who don't like Peterson will probably shy away no matter what the band looks like.

I agree that many posting here seem to like the Peterson, but if past votes are any indication I think that many who will ultimately vote haven't posted in this thread so we'd better take any sense of where things are going based on this thread with a grain of salt. It will be interesting to see as it plays out. This Peterson fan will be putting in a vote for the Pete with any band, which is all I can say for certain.  Then again, I've been wanting to add a 999 to my collection and a Harp with custom Puff band would be an excellent way to do so. Still, Peterson pipes do have their detractors so it will be interesting to see how it all plays out.

Anyway, like all things relating to the Peterson I say we leave it up to Andrew to decide, and of course an image may not be possible anyway.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Personally, I'm still torn between the Pete and the Tinsky. Looks like I'm going to have to make a decision before too long.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> Personally, I'm still torn between the Pete and the Tinsky. Looks like I'm going to have to make a decision before too long.


Those are my top two choices as well.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Anyway, like all things relating to the Peterson I say we leave it up to Andrew to decide, and of course an image may not be possible anyway.


Jason & John, I do agree. There could be a silent groundswell of support for an entirely different pipe.

How about this: if people want to start working on a design for the Peterson, knowing that we either won't be able to get a graphic on the pipe *or* we won't even be going with the Peterson at all, that's fine. Given that Peterson has a long turnaround and the money collection is going to be a pain in the rear ("gift" payments going through Palpay or Amazon will need to be limited [lest my accounts be flagged] unless people choose to pay fees, and if payments are sent via check or money order I'll need time to receive them and cash them), any work we can get in before the final votes are tallied will just speed up the process afterwards *if* the votes favor the Petersons.

Again, I don't want anyone spending hours on a design just to find out that, for whatever reason, it won't be used.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Subscribed (and late to the party).


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm sorry. When I first sent Luciano an email, they responded almost immediately with options and prices...they seemed very on the ball. I had a few follow up questions I've been trying to get answered for the last couple of weeks and I can't get a response out of them. I know that Europe shuts down for vacation for about a month at the end of July...does anyone know if they do a spring version of this as well?

Unless I magically hear from Luciano tonight, I think we should withdraw their name from the potential carvers.

RD


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RupturedDuck said:


> Hey guys, I'm sorry. When I first sent Luciano an email, they responded almost immediately with options and prices...they seemed very on the ball. I had a few follow up questions I've been trying to get answered for the last couple of weeks and I can't get a response out of them. I know that Europe shuts down for vacation for about a month at the end of July...does anyone know if they do a spring version of this as well?
> 
> Unless I magically hear from Luciano tonight, I think we should withdraw their name from the potential carvers.
> 
> RD


It's funny that you mention it, but the same thing happened with my communications with Johs and Sebastien. I still haven't heard back from either of them to my follow up emails. In the case of Johs we can leave his partially rusticated as a choice, but hopefully I'll be able to reach both by the 15th.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Remember, in the civilized world, people get to take real vacations, something ordinary Americans are no longer all that familiar with. :lol:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Doh! And as soon as I left that last post, I get a response...like within 10 mins. Luca was in the US at the NY Pipe Show, which is why he hadn't been responding to his emails.

Anyway, I asked him if he could do a bent squat Rhodesian (basically a bent version of the pipe shown below). He said for 20 - 30 pipes, he couldn't. He did offer the bent Bulldog (also shown below), but when I posted this before, there seemed to be a lot of interest in his straight offerings, but not much in the bent categoray. I agree...for some reason, the bent bulldog isn't nearly as good looking as the straight one, or the squat Rhodesian.

Is the group stuck on a bent pipe this year? For Luciano, I would put up the squat Rhodesian for vote if it were my choice. But he does offer a bent option.

I am interested to hear what the forum has to say...Pipe 1 or Pipe 2? In either case, I'm going to pick the tan blast (shown on pipe 1)...which makes the pipe $90:

Pipe 1


Pipe 2


RD


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> ...
> Is the group stuck on a bent pipe this year? For Luciano, I would put up the squat Rhodesian for vote if it were my choice. But he does offer a bent option.
> ...
> 
> RD


I would say we should stick with the bent, we took a vote on many different shapes and that is the one that won out. If I remember correctly there was a straight on the poll and it lost, If we change it now it kind of defeats the voting of a particular shape... besides if we open the shape choice back up you are going to hear the zulu screams from the back row... Cue Freestoke...


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

I like the bent version better, I've actually been eyeing a Luciano with that same shape at my local B&M. I personally prefer the smooth finish better, FWIW. I wouldn't buy one with the blast finish.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Nick S. said:


> I would say we should stick with the bent, we took a vote on many different shapes and that is the one that won out. If I remember correctly there was a straight on the poll and it lost, If we change it now it kind of defeats the voting of a particular shape...


Fair enough. I think the vote took place before I started coming to this site, because I didn't remember it. If we voted on it, I agree we should stick with that.



BRIARS&HAVANAS said:


> I personally prefer the smooth finish better, FWIW. I wouldn't buy one with the blast finish.


Going with a smooth finish vs a blast finish is only a cost difference of $10. I think Luciano does a really great job with their blast finish personally, but if there is a preference to the smooth finish by a number of people (who are leaning towards the Luciano...I don't want to hear from you Pete-heads ) then I'm not opposed to making that the option.

RD


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

This is the 999 peterson Harp for comparison


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Word from Peterson: no graphic, but the prices that I quoted earlier are a-ok for "Puff 2012" or "Puff Pipe 2012" being carved in the metal band. So again: both pipes are 999 Fishtail, the prices shown are shipped Priority to you. Turnaround is no more than 8 months but probably no sooner than 5 months.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I haven't been following this too much ever since the thread were we picked the shape, and I don't want to sound like a seagull (fly in and shit all over the place, and then leave) but why a Peterson? If someone checks Smoking Pipes, and P&C, between the two of them they can find a 999 and a 80s in practically every finish, and for every special occasion imaginable. I would think that we would want something special that any pipe smoker would be envious of, not a pipe that looks exactly like one that anyone else can order online and have shipped to their house and in their hands in 3 days.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> I haven't been following this too much ever since the thread were we picked the shape, and I don't want to sound like a seagull (fly in and shit all over the place, and then leave) but why a Peterson? If someone checks Smoking Pipes, and P&C, between the two of them they can find a 999 and a 80s in practically every finish, and for every special occasion imaginable. I would think that we would want something special that any pipe smoker would be envious of, not a pipe that looks exactly like one that anyone else can order online and have shipped to their house and in their hands in 3 days.


Your thoughts are completely valid. It's one of the reasons I'm probably leaning towards the Tinsky. I see it as just a little more special somehow. However, cost has been a concern for a number of people and the Peterson is a nice option for the price.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

The Pete was brought up as a price thing for sure, as was Johs, and Luca. The shape should be "bent bulldog/rhodesian" as that won the vote. The vote on the 15th will determine the maker. At least that is my understanding.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

As far as the Luciano pipe I would think that something like this one is what we are after. I don't know if he still makes this shape or not.

Luciano Pipe Bent Partial Blast Rhodesian



> Pipe 2


from above just doesn't look like what we voted on earlier. Once again, just my two cents.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I haven't been following this too much ever since the thread were we picked the shape, and I don't want to sound like a seagull (fly in and shit all over the place, and then leave) but why a Peterson? If someone checks Smoking Pipes, and P&C, between the two of them they can find a 999 and a 80s in practically every finish, and for every special occasion imaginable. I would think that we would want something special that any pipe smoker would be envious of, not a pipe that looks exactly like one that anyone else can order online and have shipped to their house and in their hands in 3 days.


Ah yes, but the pipe you get on line will cost thirty dollars more and not have a band that says Puff.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have to be honest with you, the Peter Puffer isn't all that enticing to me.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Troutman22 said:


> As far as the Luciano pipe I would think that something like this one is what we are after. I don't know if he still makes this shape or not.
> 
> Luciano Pipe Bent Partial Blast Rhodesian
> 
> from above just doesn't look like what we voted on earlier. Once again, just my two cents.


I joined Puff after the vote...so I should have reviewed that thread before jumping in. Sorry about that...I just read the complete vote thread. The winning shape was a "Bent Bulldog/Rhodesian." The pipe that you linked is a Bent Rhodesian, the pipe that I show as Pipe 2 below is a Bent Bulldog. So either one of the two would comply with the shape restrictions that we voted on. Per John's post, I believe that we agreed to give some leeway to the carver as to the final shape to make the pipe a little unique:



indigosmoke said:


> Went it comes to Bulldog/Rhodesian we had a thread a while back where people were able to show all kinds of different pipes that were labeled one or the other (and yet had characteristics of the other shape) and the debate raged with no firm consensus reached. Therefore, I lumped them together in the polls.
> 
> In any case, as we are only going for a general shape to guide the carver in designing the pipe (leaving the decisions on the actual specific shape presented to each carver's particular style and artistry -- at least this is what I took to be the plan of attack from the previous threads) I think we are going to have to see what each comes up with when presented with our shape choice as the resulting designs will probably not fit the strict traditional definitions of each shape. I realize that this is a different approach than we've taken in the past, and while we probably won't get the precise shape we all desire, I'm thinking we'll get a very nice, unique pipe. Like all things here, nothing is carved in stone. So let me know what you think, fellows. If we have to change or redesign the poll I have no problems with that.


That being said, I asked Luca, and he said that he would be able to do any of the following three shapes:

Pipe 1










Pipe 2










Pipe 3

From my interpretation of the Poll thread, any of these shapes would comply with the voting result. And again, the finishes are $100 for smooth, $90 for the tan blast, and $80 for the dark blast. I could show pictures of the finishes again...but that would make this post huge (like it isn't already, right?). They are posted earlier in the thread.

I know which pipe I would choose, but I would really like to hear from other folks. So please post your opinions.

RD


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> I know which pipe I would choose, but I would really like to hear from other folks. So please post your opinions.


I love the shape of Pipe 2 the most (the bent rhodesian). I would probably prefer it in smooth, but I'm biased towards smooth pipes. Although, honestly, I kind of like the finish it has in the pictured, blasted with a smooth cap on top. Pretty neat looking!

edit: Had to remove some honesty from this post, haha!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

NarJar said:


> Honestly, I love the shape of Pipe 2 the most (the bent rhodesian). Honestly, I would probably prefer it in smooth, but I'm biased towards smooth pipes. Although, honestly, I kind of like the finish it has in the pictured, blasted with a smooth cap on top. Pretty neat looking!


Well at least you're honest! 

I'm just kidding. Thanks for the feedback. I like all three shapes, and so I'd really like to see Luciano win. So I'll pick the one that seems to have the best chance of winning (i.e. the one that the most people seem to like).

RD


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great work Gabriel!! I think you have nailed it.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

RupturedDuck said:


> I know which pipe I would choose, but I would really like to hear from other folks. So please post your opinions.
> 
> RD


I like pipe 1 the best, but 2 is not bad at all. I don't like 3 much. (I sound like a 3 year old at the dinner table; "I like pizza izza:, but no green beans. Carrots are okay.")

FWIW, Luciano is probably my #1 choice right now. I love the look of the Tinsky, but I can't justify that much for a pipe - $100 is tough enough&#8230;


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just received an email from Johs. He can do a smooth finish for $100 and sandblasted for $75. So... to update everything at the moment:

*Mark Tinsky Pipes - Blast Finish, $185 
Johs Pipes - Sandblast, $75 - Partially Rusticated Finish, $95 - Smooth, $100
Peterson Pipes - Harp or Aran with Puff 2012 Nickel Band
Luciano Pipes - RD to Decide on Final Shape/Finish*

Sebastien Beaud Pipes - Contacted, Awaiting Additional Information

_Tom Leedy Pipes - Contacted, unavailable
Erik Nording - Contacted, unavailable due to distribution issues
Todd Bannard - Contacted, no response
Roswitha @ Pipes and Pleasures - Contacted, unavailable
Jan Zeman - Contacted, unavailable
Tim West - Contacted, unavailable
Boswell - Contacted, unavailable
Dave McCarter - Contacted, declined for this year_

Which leads to one point to consider before we setup the poll. Do we want to offer multiple finishes on the Johs pipe (he said he could do that if we wish) or do we offer only a single finish option so that all the 2012 pipes will have the same finish? The same goes for the Pete, I guess...will it be Aran or Harp? Personally, I like the idea of selecting only one finish, but I'd like to hear what the rest of you think on the matter.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> Which leads to one point to consider before we setup the poll. Do we want to offer multiple finishes on the Johs pipe (he said he could do that if we wish) or do we offer only a single finish option so that all the 2012 pipes will have the same finish? The same goes for the Pete, I guess...will it be Aran or Harp? Personally, I like the idea of selecting only one finish, but I'd like to hear what the rest of you think on the matter.


Actually, I think that is where we are with Luciano also. He has been awesomely flexible (since he got back from the pipe show) and really excited to work with us. I'm not sure that he couldn't offer the buyer's option of shape/finish. But I kind of was thinking that there should be only one Puff 2012 pipe.... But if the forum wants to just pick a crafter, and then leave it up to the individual as far as finish goes, I'll ask the question.

RD


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> I just received an email from Johs. He can do a smooth finish for $100 and sandblasted for $75. So... to update everything at the moment:
> 
> Johs Pipes - Sandblast, $70 - Partially Rusticated Finish, $95 - Smooth, $100


Wait a minute...I'm confused (about the Sandblast price)....

RD


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Do we want to offer multiple finishes


I prefer having options! Weren't the meerschaums last year available with extra "add ons"? I think that as long as each pipe coming from a carver is the same shape, the changes in finish (and varying degree of dollar amount per pipe) allow more BOTLs to participate.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

It will be impossible to please everyone but some options will potentially increase the number of participants, particularly if there is a significant price difference. I would vote to allow some degree of difference (just as we had for 2011) to keep the participation high.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RupturedDuck said:


> Wait a minute...I'm confused (about the Sandblast price)....
> 
> RD


Typo in second post. The price he quoted for sandblasted was $75.

We've got to get things wrapped up for the vote on the 15th so based on what you guys have had to say let's go with multiple choice on the finishes where it's available.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

When asked whether or not Luciano would be able to accomodate multiple finishes, Luca's response was "It works for me. They can pick out the finish they want. It sounds great! " He has been that enthusiastic throughout my dealings with him.

Anyway, that is one less decision I'll have to make. Just need to pick a shape which I will do that later today. I would like to see a few more opinions regarding pipes 1-3 in my previous post.

RD


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> When asked whether or not Luciano would be able to accomodate multiple finishes, Luca's response was "It works for me. They can pick out the finish they want. It sounds great! " He has been that enthusiastic throughout my dealings with him.
> 
> Anyway, that is one less decision I'll have to make. Just need to pick a shape which I will do that later today. I would like to see a few more opinions regarding pipes 1-3 in my previous post.
> 
> RD


I love shape 1, the other 2 don't do much for me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I HATE shape number 3, Gabriel. :lol: Either of the other two are fine with me, but I prefer 2.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I really love Pipe 1, really like Pipe 2, and don't really care for Pipe 3...but looking good and you guys are getting some great price quotes!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

2 is damn nice! What about stamping on the pipe? What is gonna set it apart also?


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Firedawg said:


> 2 is damn nice! What about stamping on the pipe? What is gonna set it apart also?


In addition to the standard Luciano markings, the pipe would be stamped PUFF 2012.

RD


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

1 or 2 are good for me.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Michigan_Moose said:


> 1 or 2 are good for me.


Same here, but in for one no matter what. As I puffed on my 2010 Puff pipe last night, I was sorry I missed out on the 2011 pipe!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> Anyway, that is one less decision I'll have to make. Just need to pick a shape which I will do that later today. I would like to see a few more opinions regarding pipes 1-3 in my previous post.


#1 and #2, in that order. Is he going to be able to supply us with pics of the different finishes, too?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> When asked whether or not Luciano would be able to accomodate multiple finishes, Luca's response was "It works for me. They can pick out the finish they want. It sounds great! " He has been that enthusiastic throughout my dealings with him.
> 
> Anyway, that is one less decision I'll have to make. Just need to pick a shape which I will do that later today. I would like to see a few more opinions regarding pipes 1-3 in my previous post.
> 
> RD


I really like #1...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the Luciano #2 best. The #1 is okay, but a distant second for me.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

szyzk said:


> #1 and #2, in that order. Is he going to be able to supply us with pics of the different finishes, too?


Sure! Remember, below are an example of the finishes, not the pipe. And again, each Puff member would be able to select his or her own finish.

The finishes he offered are as follows:

Brown/Dark Smooth - $100.00

Tan Sandblasted - $90.00

Brown Sandblasted - $80.00

RD


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

We are in a really tight race right now for the favorite of the three Luciano possibilities. Basically, I think we can rule out Pipe 3. So there are two pipes left in the running. I want to let John know the final Luciano submission today since the Puff Pipe vote is tomorrow. So, I'll keep the unofficial ballot open until 4:00 Eastern. The two pipes in teh running are:

Pipe 1









Pipe 2









RD


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

For the luciano pipe #2, is the finish pictured an option or only completely smooth or completely rusticated?


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

NarJar said:


> For the luciano pipe #2, is the finish pictured an option or only completely smooth or completely rusticated?


Either pipe will be available in one of three finishes as selected by the individual who orders the pipe. The post that came before the post with the two pipes shows the available finishes, with their respective costs.

RD


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I think he's asking if the top can be smooth with a lower rustication as shown on the example of number two. I'm assuming it can and that's actually how I prefer it.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> Pipe 1


I prefer pipe 1, I really don't care at all for pipe 2.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Just a heads up, pipe 1 does appear to have a rusticated rim. Just wanted to make sure people were noticing that. Only mentioning it, because i actually just noticed it myself!

EDIT: Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean that it would have to be on the final version.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

BrewShooter said:


> I think he's asking if the top can be smooth with a lower rustication as shown on the example of number two. I'm assuming it can and that's actually how I prefer it.


Ah yes...after rereading I see that you are correct.

From the picture, I would say that Pipe 2 is their version of complete sandblast, with a portion left unblasted for brand identification, and the rounded top left unblasted. I will confirm this with Luca however.

RD


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Just a heads up, pipe 1 does appear to have a rusticated rim. Just wanted to make sure people were noticing that. Only mentioning it, because i actually just noticed it myself!
> 
> EDIT: Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean that it would have to be on the final version.


I saw that, and actually like it. I have a McCarter with a very rustic rim, and it makes it unique and great.

So, which one did you choose Gabriel?


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

DanR said:


> So, which one did you choose Gabriel?


Doh! I thought I had posted that! I bet I'll find that posted in another another forum...or maybe it just didn't save?

At any rate, Pipe 1 seemed to just edge out Pipe 2...so that will be the Luciano submission. I kind of like the top of it also...kind of like a classic 3/4 Bent Bulldog meets a Freehand Plateau Top.

RD


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> Doh! I thought I had posted that! I bet I'll find that posted in another another forum...or maybe it just didn't save?
> 
> At any rate, Pipe 1 seemed to just edge out Pipe 2...so that will be the Luciano submission. I kind of like the top of it also...kind of like a classic 3/4 Bent Bulldog meets a Freehand Plateau Top.
> 
> RD


Cool, Thanks! It seems like we have some terrific choices this year thanks to all the hard work you guys have put in. I'd like to buy one of each! :lol:

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> Doh! I thought I had posted that! I bet I'll find that posted in another another forum...or maybe it just didn't save?
> 
> At any rate, Pipe 1 seemed to just edge out Pipe 2...so that will be the Luciano submission. I kind of like the top of it also...kind of like a classic 3/4 Bent Bulldog meets a Freehand Plateau Top.
> 
> RD


Hooray for pipe 1! I'm really pulling for the tinsky, but of all the other options, that Luciano would make me very happy.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> Doh! I thought I had posted that! I bet I'll find that posted in another another forum...or maybe it just didn't save?
> 
> At any rate, Pipe 1 seemed to just edge out Pipe 2...so that will be the Luciano submission. I kind of like the top of it also...kind of like a classic 3/4 Bent Bulldog meets a Freehand Plateau Top.
> 
> RD


Hooray for pipe 1! I'm really pulling for the tinsky, but of all the other options, that Luciano would make me very happy.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Pipe 1 in a tan sandblast might make me pull the trigger! I've got a Luciano straight bully in the brown blast that smokes like 2-million bucks! I'd add a Tan to the stable if the wife would let me...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, the 15th is here. Final Selection Poll thread here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/307733-puff-2012-pipe-final-vote.html


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Woohoo, I'm off to vote!!!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

FiveStar said:


> Pipe 1 in a tan sandblast might make me pull the trigger!


Exactly my choice!

RD


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> Exactly my choice!
> 
> RD


What are you doing here!?!? Get over there and vote!!!


----------

